# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Trolldi : des chercheurs prconisent de ne pas ouvrir de messages extraterrestres

## Michael Guilloux

*Trolldi : des chercheurs prconisent de ne pas ouvrir de messages extraterrestres*
*ils pourraient contenir des logiciels malveillants pour dtruire la Terre*

La communication interstellaire, la transmission de signaux entre un systme plantaire et un autre, fait l'objet de nombreuses recherches par les astronomes. Envoyer un message interstellaire est en effet beaucoup plus ais que le voyage interstellaire et pourrait tre possible grce  la technologie et l'quipement disponible. Au cours des dernires dcennies, le projet SETI (Search for Extra-Terrestrial Intelligence) s'est donc investi dans la recherche de signaux qui auraient pu tre transmis par une vie extraterrestre localise  l'extrieur du systme solaire. Plusieurs tentatives ont galement t faites pour transmettre un signal jusqu' d'autres toiles. Et l'une des plus connues est le message d'Arecibo envoy du radiotlescope d'Arecibo en 1974.

Pendant ce temps, sur Terre, le projet SETI ou de recherche d'intelligence extraterrestre a suscit de nombreuses discussions critiques de niveau technique et philosophique. L'un des points les plus dbattus est de savoir si le contact avec une intelligence extraterrestre (ETI) serait bnfique ou nuisible  l'humanit et, par consquent, si l'humanit devrait ou non rester silencieuse afin de protger la Terre contre les menaces, ou mme  voiler  notre plante en utilisant des lasers pour compenser les signatures de transit de la Terre.

Bien qu'il ait t soutenu qu'une ETI durable est peu susceptible d'tre nuisible, dans un article, deux scientifiques expliquent que nous ne pouvons pas exclure cette possibilit. Ils estiment qu'aprs tout, il est moins difficile pour une ETI d'envoyer un message malveillant pour radiquer les humains que d'envoyer des vaisseaux de guerre. Ainsi, plutt que de s'attendre  une invasion extraterrestre, il est plus probable qu'on dtruise notre plante tout simplement en ouvrant un message pig d'une intelligence extraterrestre.

 Si l'ETI existe, il y aura une pluralit de bonnes et de mauvaises civilisations. Peut-tre y a-t-il peu de mauvaises ETI, mais nous ne pouvons pas savoir avec certitude les intentions des expditeurs d'un message , affirment les chercheurs. Pour cette raison, certains ont estim que les signaux du projet SETI doivent tre  dcontamins . Mais dans leur article, les deux chercheurs disent montrer qu'il est mme impossible de dcontaminer un message extraterrestre avec certitude. Il ne faudrait donc pas prendre de risque inutilement.

 Un message complexe de l'espace peut ncessiter l'utilisation d'ordinateurs pour tre affich, analys et compris , ont reconnu Michael Hippke, scientifique indpendant de l'Observatoire de Sonneberg en Allemagne, et John G. Learned, professeur de physique des hautes nergies, du dpartement de Physique et d'Astronomie de l'Universit d'Hawa. Mais,  un tel message ne peut tre dcontamin avec certitude et il subsiste des risques techniques qui peuvent constituer une menace existentielle. Les messages complexes devraient donc tre dtruits par prcaution  avant d'tre lus, ont-ils suggr. Mais en fait,  quels risques pourrait-on tre exposs en essayant de dcoder un message transmis par des extraterrestres ?


Les chercheurs soulignent qu'en raison de la loi universelle de la relativit restreinte, qui suggre que rien ne peut voyager plus vite que la vitesse de la lumire, les extraterrestres trouveraient facile de nous liminer en utilisant une technologie surpuissante tout en se tenant  distance. Leur message pourrait contenir des logiciels malveillants et des spams qui pourraient contribuer  la chute de notre socit. Ils estiment en effet que tout message provenant d'une plante dote d'une meilleure technologie que la ntre pourrait rendre impossible notre protection si ce message contenait des logiciels malveillants ou des virus susceptibles d'anantir notre technologie.

Ils sont galement persuads que rpondre  un message provenant d'une civilisation extraterrestre avance pourrait s'avrer trs dangereux pour la vie terrestre. Une communication avec des extraterrestres pourrait en effet leur indiquer l'emplacement exact de la Terre. Puisque, selon eux, n'importe quel message extraterrestre serait presque impossible  dcoder, ils concluent qu'il n'y aurait aucune raison d'ouvrir la communication.

Si cette thorie peut tre absurde pour certains, ce n'est pas le cas pour ses auteurs. Dans un email envoy  Universe Today, le professeur Learned a en effet insist sur sa position :  Il n'y a aucune raison convaincante de prsumer de leur bienveillance (par exemple de supposer que les extraterrestres seraient sages et gentils en raison de l'exprience de leur ancienne civilisation).  Pour dfendre cette thorie, il a fait rfrence  ce qui s'est pass dans l'histoire, chaque fois que des humains ont rencontr d'autres personnes qu'ils jugeaient infrieures. Comme lorsque les Europens ont dcouvert les Amriques, et ce qui est arriv aux peuples autochtones :  Je trouve beaucoup plus convaincante l'analogie avec ce que nous savons de notre histoire... Y a-t-il une socit quelconque qui a eu une bonne exprience aprs avoir rencontr un envahisseur technologiquement avanc ? , s'est-il interrog.

Sources : Article des chercheurs, Express UK

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## RyzenOC

ridicule
1) un virus bactriologique cacher dans une petite mtorite serait plus efficace (les virus survive dans l'espace, des tests on dj t fait a lextrieure de l'iss)
2) faudrait dj en capter un de message, la vrit c'est que nous sommes seul dans l'univers, tellement il est grand
3) pourquoi dtruire la terre ? la terre n'a rien dintressant  comme plante, aucune ressource intressante en grand quantit, on a envahit lAmrique pour l'or. Si lAmrique aurait t qu'un dsert de sel on y aurait jamais foutue les pieds.
a la limite la seul chose prcieuse sur terre c'est la vie (les tres vivants, les plantes...), donc si on veut en tirer quelque il faut pas la dtruire.
Mais si on est face  une race avanc qui peut voyager rapidement dans l'univers et est devenue immortelle je vois mme pas quel est lintrt de sintresser aux plantes (le seul intrt des plantes pour l'homme c'est de le nourrir est de fabriquer des mdoc)

----------


## tomlev

Cette histoire a  peu prs le mme niveau de crdibilit que le passage d'Independence Day o Jeff Goldblum infecte le vaisseau extra-terrestre avec un virus informatique... Une hypothtique ETI peut tre aussi avance qu'elle veut, elle ne pourra pas crer un virus qui cible nos systmes informatiques sans d'abord connatre le fonctionnement ce ces systmes.

----------


## Jipt

> Si lAmrique *aurait* t qu'un dsert de sel on n'y aurait jamais foutu les pieds.

----------


## bilgetz

> 2) faudrait dj en capter un de message, la vrit c'est que nous sommes seul dans l'univers, tellement il est grand


Je dirait pas qu'on est seul dans l'univers. Il doit bien exister d'autre forme de vie.
Par contre rien ne nous dit qu'elle sont intelligentes, qu'elles ont dvelopp une technologie suffisamment avanc pour communiquer.
Aprs tous les dinosaures on vcu sur la terre plusieurs million dannes sans dvelopper de technologie.
Donc non, je suis d'accord sur ton point, on captera probablement jamais un message extra-terrestre.




> 3) pourquoi dtruire la terre ? la terre n'a rien dintressant  comme plante, aucune ressource intressante en grand quantit, on a envahit lAmrique pour l'or. Si lAmrique aurait t qu'un dsert de sel on y aurait jamais foutue les pieds.
> a la limite la seul chose prcieuse sur terre c'est la vie (les tres vivants, les plantes...), donc si on veut en tirer quelque il faut pas la dtruire.
> Mais si on est face  une race avanc qui peut voyager rapidement dans l'univers et est devenue immortelle je vois mme pas quel est lintrt de sintresser aux plantes (le seul intrt des plantes pour l'homme c'est de le nourrir est de fabriquer des mdoc)


Totalement d'accord, qu'elle intrt de la destruction ?
La recherche scientifique ou l'exploitation est sans doute l'issue la plus logique.
Qui sais on est peut tre de parfait cobaye de laboratoire ou trs bon en hamburger extra-terrestre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour dfendre cette thorie, il a fait rfrence  ce qui s'est pass dans l'histoire, chaque fois que des humains ont rencontr d'autres personnes qu'ils jugeaient infrieures. Comme lorsque les Europens ont dcouvert les Amriques, et ce qui est arriv aux peuples autochtones :  Je trouve beaucoup plus convaincante l'analogie avec ce que nous savons de notre histoire... Y a-t-il une socit quelconque qui a eu une bonne exprience aprs avoir rencontr un envahisseur technologiquement avanc ? , s'est-il interrog.


On pourrait parler galement de ce que disait Jules Ferry sur les races infrieures.

Aprs, peut tre que l'humain est la crature la plus mchante de l'univers, on sait pas...
On prend exemple sur nous, mais les civilisations qui ont russi  aller plus loin que nous dans la recherche scientifique sont peut tre moins con que nous.

a rappelle le spectacle d'Alexandre Astier : l'exoconfrence.
L'Exoconfrence

- Est-ce qu'il est possible que d'autres formes de vies intelligences existent das l'univers :
Probablement, vu l'immensit de l'univers (en volume comme en temps, puisqu'il y avait peut tre de la vie quelque part il y a des milliards d'annes, il y aura peut tre de la vie quelque part dans des milliards d'annes)
Il est possible qu'il y ait des plantes autours de la plupart des toiles (bon aprs il faut toute une liste de condition pour que de la vie apparaisse, mais statistiquement c'est tellement norme que ce n'est pas impossible).

- Est-ce que des extra terrestres nous enverraient quelque chose :
Non c'est beaucoup trop loin, pourquoi dpenser autant d'nergie ?
Bon vous allez me dire qu'on tudie les bactries, les insectes, des formes de vies relativement "simple", donc on pourrait tre intressant pour eux (on serait une forme de vie ultra simple pour eux) mais on est trop loin.




> la vrit c'est que nous sommes seul dans l'univers, tellement il est grand


Justement plus c'est grand, plus la probabilit qu'il y ait une autre forme de vie est grande.




> la terre n'a rien dintressant  comme plante, aucune ressource intressante en grand quantit


Mais a on ne peut pas le savoir...
Peut tre qu'un truc inutile et banal chez nous a normment de valeur ailleurs...
Peut tre qu'ils veulent notre CO2 ou nos cancers, on en produit plein ^^




> pourquoi dtruire la terre ?


C'est pas dtruire la terre, c'est se dbarrasser de certaines formes de vies qui peuvent poser problme.
Si t'as un virus qui cible uniquement l'humain, tu te dbarrasses uniquement de l'humain, et aprs t'es bien.

----------


## wolinn

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Ces chercheurs prennent "Contact", roman de Carl Sagan adapt au cinma en 1997, pour un documentaire  :;): 
D'ailleurs, c'tait une des hypothses mises par un personnage du film : et si la machine dcrite dans le message provoquait la fin du monde pour ceux la construisant ?

----------


## onilink_

Poisson d'avril un mois a l'avance?

Quand on voit que c'est dj complexe de programmer une machine en connaissant son architecture, alors tre capable de faire un virus sans connatre le moindre paradigme a l'avance?
Je vois pas comment cela pourrait tre possible.

L'arme bactriologique serait bien plus crdible.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Je dirait pas qu'on est seul dans l'univers. Il doit bien exister d'autre forme de vie.
> Par contre rien ne nous dit qu'elle sont intelligentes, qu'elles ont dvelopp une technologie suffisamment avanc pour communiquer.
> Aprs tous les dinosaures on vcu sur la terre plusieurs million dannes sans dvelopper de technologie.
> Donc non, je suis d'accord sur ton point, on captera probablement jamais un message extra-terrestre.


Ce que je voulais dire c'est l'univers est tellement grand que mme si y'a des extra ter reste intelligent ou pas, c'est la mme chose que si on tait seul. on les rencontrera jamais car l'espace de recherche est trop vaste.
tu mets 2 fourmis dans lAmazonie, elles ne se rencontrerons jamais a moins dtre trs proche ce qui est statistiquement peu probable.




> Totalement d'accord, qu'elle intrt de la destruction ?
> La recherche scientifique ou l'exploitation est sans doute l'issue la plus logique.
> Qui sais on est peut tre de parfait cobaye de laboratoire ou trs bon en hamburger extra-terrestre.


Exploiter quoi ? qui dit exploitation dit retour sur investissement... on exploite pas par plaisir d'exploiter.
Que veut tu exploiter sur ce petit tas de caillou insignifiant qu'est la terre ?
Exploiter l'homme ? ridicule, on a abolie l'esclavage et le commerce triangulaire depuis la rvolution industriel car la machine >  lafricain dans le champ de coton
Exploiter des ressources ? Je te trouve plains de plante couverte de mthane, de diamant ou d'eau sans probleme par exemple. la terre n'a aucune valeur ajouter.

Si ce sont des tres capable de venir nous envahir, ils connaissent les voyages spatiaux ce qui sous entends donc un niveau technologique trs avance.
j'ose esprer qu'avec un tel niveau technologique ils ne dpende plus de la chasse et de l'levage pour se nourrir, il arrive a produire de la nourriture de synthse comme on le fait aujourd'hui avec du steak de synthse.

Nous qui visons dans des pays dvelopp, es ce que l'on prend la peine d'aller dans des pays sous dvelopp ? quelle europens part en somalie ? personne
Les extra terrestre n'ont aucun intrt a venir voir des tres infrieures technologiquement qui ne leurs apporterons que dalle.

----------


## onilink_

> Ce que je voulais dire c'est l'univers est tellement grand que mme si y'a des extra ter reste intelligent ou pas, c'est la mme chose que si on tait seul. on les rencontrera jamais car l'espace de recherche est trop vaste.


Et les Von neumann probes dans tout a? :p

----------


## pierre-y

Pourquoi ils s'embteraient? ils ont juste  attendre et on le ferra tous seul comme des grands.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi ils s'embteraient? ils ont juste  attendre et on le ferra tous seul comme des grands.


Non mais la question ce n'est pas "Est-ce qu'ils vont le faire ?" (ou "peuvent-ils le faire", "pourquoi le feraient-ils") parce que la rponse est Non. 
La question c'est "Si ils le faisaient, devrions nous nous mfier ?" et la rponse est Oui.

Nous on a envoy a :

Et a ne veut dj rien dire pour les terriens, donc pour le reste de l'univers...

----------


## fanmanga

Deux astrophysiciens pensent que les signaux venus de lespace pourraient contenir du code malveillant et que, dans ce cas, il serait impossible de sen dbarrasser  coup sr. Le scnario d'un prochain film de SF ?
Dans les uvres de science-fiction, les extraterrestres sont souvent reprsents comme des tres destructeurs, capable de terrasser notre monde grce  leurs technologies (Guerre des mondes, V) ou leurs capacits physiologiques proche du parasite (Alien, Bodysnatcher). Mais deux chercheurs en astrophysique, Michael Hippke et John G. Learned, pensent trs srieusement  une autre voie de destruction, peu explore jusqu' prsent : le malware.

Depuis des annes, nous scrutons lespace  la recherche dun message venant dune civilisation lointaine, trs lointaine. Mais le jour o un tel message nous arrivera, comment faut-il ragir ? Et si le message, en apparence pacifique, tait infect par un code malveillant capable danantir toutes nos infrastructures ?

Daprs ltude des deux chercheurs, seuls les messages simples, que lon peut transcrire sur papier, peuvent tre accepts sans aucun danger. En revanche, les messages complexes - qui ncessitent lusage dun ordinateur pour leur dchiffrement ou leur dcompression - seraient impossibles  dcontaminer avec une totale assurance. Il y aurait donc toujours un risque, aussi faible soit-il, que  lordinateur excute un code extraterrestre malveillant .  

La prison parfaite nexiste pas
Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas tout simplement utiliser une machine totalement isole pour dchiffrer le message ? Le problme, expliquent-ils, cest que la prison parfaite nexiste pas. Il existe toujours un moyen pour svader, ce que les hackers savent bien.

A titre dexemple, les deux chercheurs prennent lhypothse dun message extraterrestre en apparence pacifique, incluant tous les lments techniques pour construire une intelligence artificielle (IA). Mme si cette IA est excute sur un ordinateur install sur la lune et flanqu de bombes atomiques, elle pourrait quand mme russir  svader de cet espace de quarantaine, en sappuyant sur nos faiblesses humaines.

Si lIA nous donne la solution pour radiquer dfinitivement le cancer au moyen de nanorobots, faudrait-il lui faire confiance et construire ces appareils, alors que ces derniers pourraient lui permettre ventuellement de se rpliquer ?  Si lIA extraterrestre est suprieure  notre propre intelligence, elle pourrait (ou non) nous dominer et nous considrer comme des singes sans importance (ou non) , peut-on lire dans ltude. Mais au final, les deux chercheurs estiment que le risque dune telle malveillance est quand mme trs faible au regard du bnfice potentiel que lon peut tirer dune rencontre du troisime type.  Nous encourageons fortement de lire le message entrant [dune civilisation extraterrestre] , concluent-ils. Car finalement, on na jamais rien sans rien. 
source
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/a...amination-meti

----------


## onilink_

> Non mais la question ce n'est pas "Est-ce qu'ils vont le faire ?" (ou "peuvent-ils le faire", "pourquoi le feraient-ils") parce que la rponse est Non.


La rponse est surtout "on en a aucune ide".
La science fiction est bourre d'exemples relativement crdibles si on arrive a une technologie trs avance de choses "nuisibles" pour la vie telle qu'on la connat.
- Les rplicateurs de stargate
- Le scnario du jeu Horizon zero dawn que je vais viter de spoiler
- Les "mchants" dans le bobiverse

Et rien ne dit que ce serait forcment voulu, mais le jour ou tu cres une machine capable de se rpliquer, c'est le dbut des problmes, surtout si elle est dote d'une pseudo intelligence.




> Nous on a envoy a :
> 
> Et a ne veut dj rien dire pour les terriens, donc pour le reste de l'univers...


a ne veut rien dire pour un terrien lambda, mais si tu prends la moyenne comme une rfrence... on ne serait jamais all sur la lune.
a doit tre plus ou moins pareil ailleurs.
Le problme n'est pas le message reprsent, qui me parait plutt comprhensible pour un physicien, c'est plus au niveaux du support et des sens viss. S'ils n'ont pas de vision, a va tre dj plus compliqu pour eux de traduire le message dans un sens qu'il leur est pratique.

C'est comme un dauphin qui te parlerais mme avec les choses les plus lmentaires pour lui, tu n'y verrais (enfin, entendrais) que du "bruit".
Ou une crature qui t'enverrais une suite logique par ondes radio, a moins que tu coutes sur la bonne frquence tu n'y verras juste rien.

----------


## Theta

Une civilisation qui serait capable de nous anantir avec un simple message aurait sans doute les moyens de nous anantir de plein d'autre faons diffrentes de toute faon.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La rponse est surtout "on en a aucune ide".


Avec nos connaissances actuelles, on sait qu'il est impossible de voyager si loin dans l'espace.
Si un vaisseaux spatial se dplaait  10% de la vitesse de la lumire, le moindre grain de poussire le dtruirait.
Et a consommerait l'nergie d'une toile. (enfin beaucoup d'nergie quoi...)

Il est probable qu'on se plante compltement et que si la science arrive  un certains point on trouve un moyen de se dplacer efficacement dans l'espace.




> La science fiction est bourre d'exemples relativement crdibles


Ouais mais c'est de la science fiction, les dtails technique ne sont pas rels.




> Le problme n'est pas le message reprsent, qui me parait plutt comprhensible pour un physicien


Et ben tu te trompes.
Si tu donnes a  un physicien terrien, il ne comprendra rien (Alexandre Astier l'explique).

----------


## onilink_

Possible, mais c'tait surtout pour dire que le soucis au del du message est surtout le support utilis.
De toute faon je ne vois pas de message "inter intelligences" comprhensible autre qu'une suite mathmatique.
Mais cette plaque tait tout de mme un bon essais a ce niveau.

Outre les potentiels trous dans la physique moderne (a on ne le saura peut tre jamais), dans l'espace ce n'est pas une histoire de distance mais de temps, j'ai envie de dire.
Donc les soucis dnergie et de vitesse pour nous c'est problmatique, mais pour un "tre" capable de se mettre en pause, c'est pas forcement un problme.
Genre pour une machine, devoir attendre 4000 ans pour passer d'un systme solaire a un autre, a me semble pas tre une barrire fondamentale...

----------


## RyzenOC

> La rponse est surtout "on en a aucune ide".
> La science fiction est bourre d'exemples relativement crdibles si on arrive a une technologie trs avance de choses "nuisibles" pour la vie telle qu'on la connat.
> - Les rplicateurs de stargate
> - Le scnario du jeu Horizon zero dawn que je vais viter de spoiler
> - Les "mchants" dans le bobiverse


Je trouve l'exemple de battlestar galactica plus crdible.
Au dbut les cylons veulent exterminer les humains mais arriver vers la fin de srie ils se rendent compte que cela n'apporte rien d'exterminer des humains, c'est juste du gaspillage de ressource inutile.
Hors seul les tres stupide gaspille des ressources, donc ils partent dans leurs coins faire des choses plus utile.

Dans la guerre des monde ou dans Mars Attaque il manque l'essentiel : le Pourquoi ?
Pourquoi ils viennent dtruire lespce humaine ? qu'es ce que cela vas leurs apporter ?

Personne ne sait demander combien d'argent ces aliens ont dpens pour envahir la terre avec leurs armes ?

Sinon niveau film y'a aussi pleins de film qui prdise que la machine vas se rebeller et vas lancer les bombes nuclaires sur les humains : Defcon,terminator, 2001 oddyse de l'espace...
Pourtant depuis la bombe atomique nles pays riche vivent en paix, plus aucune guerre mondiale. et les machines font ce pourquoi elles ont t cod. Les robots fabriquent chaque des voitures peugoets en france sa faire greve et sans ce rebeller.

que de la foutaise ces films jouant sur la peur pour mieux vendre.

Ce qui gouverne l'univers c'est l'argent, une unit fictive obtenue  partir de ressource disponible en quantit limit dans un espace dtermin.
Si ont a besoin de mthane et qu'il y'en a plus sur notre plante, on vas dvelopper un moyen de transport pour aller le chercher sur Titan, on augmente donc notre champ de prospection puisque l'on passe de la terre au systme solaire mais nous ne quitterons pas le systme solaire tant que cela ne rpond pas  un besoin.
On est aller sur la lune car c'tait le moyen de gagner la guerre spatiale avec l'urss mais depuis la lune on y ait pas aller car c'est juste un rocher qui ne rpond  aucun de nos besoin. Nous n'avons pas besoin de quitter la terre tant que y'aura du ptrole, du gaz du charbon, du nuclaire ou toute matire premire indispensable.

Supposons que la lune ai des extra terrestre et que la lune soit recouverte de diamant, on les auraient extermin jusqu'au dernier pour rpondre  notre besoin de diamant comme on l'a fait avec les indiens pour l'or.

Dans la guerre des  mondes on peut supposer que ces aliens voulaient agrandir leurs espace vitale mais je n'ai rien vu de tels que se soit dans le film, la bd ou le livre

----------


## fanmanga

Souvent on a l'ide que il faut des ressources une energie infini pour faire ca ou ca c'est une ide humaine bas sur l'chec de la science humaine a expliqu et crer de l'energie de rien et pourtant l'univers viens de rien.

Donc si il y a des extraterrestres super evolus ils ont peut tre trouver comment l'univers viens de rien il peuvent crer tout un univers pour eux pas la penne de venir vister les humains dans un terre bleu puisque il peuvent tout crer dans leurs univers.

----------


## Saverok

> Ce qui gouverne l'univers c'est l'argent


Non, uniquement les hommes.
Si jamais des extraterrestres existent, il est fort probable qu'ils aient dvelopp une civilisation o la notion d'argent n'existe pas.




> Dans la guerre des  mondes on peut supposer que ces aliens voulaient agrandir leurs espace vitale mais je n'ai rien vu de tels que se soit dans le film, la bd ou le livre


Relis le livre et regarde  nouveau les films car c'est assez explicite.
L'histoire n'est raconte que du point de vu des humains donc on ne peut que supposer les intentions des extraterrestres  partir de ce que les protagonistes dcrivent.
Mais quand ils semblent pratiquer de la terraformation, c'est qu' priori, ils ont ide de coloniser la Terre pour y vivre.

----------


## nikau6

> ridicule
> 2) faudrait dj en capter un de message, la vrit c'est que nous sommes seul dans l'univers, tellement il est grand
> )


Il faut se tenir au courant. Des recherches rcentes en biologie et en chimie ont dmontr que la vie ne devait rien au hasard, mais que la matire obissait  un processus d'volution naturel  de l'inerte vers le vivant. Conclusion : Partout ou les conditions sont runies la vie se dveloppe et elle volue vers toujours plus de complexit. Donc, les plantes comme la terre se comptant par millions, au moins, rien que dans notre galaxie, on peut dire que trs certainement l'univers grouille de vie. La vie n'est pas l'exception elle est la rgle.

----------


## onilink_

> Dans la guerre des monde ou dans Mars Attaque il manque l'essentiel : le Pourquoi ?
> Pourquoi ils viennent dtruire lespce humaine ? qu'es ce que cela vas leurs apporter ?
> 
> Personne ne sait demander combien d'argent ces aliens ont dpens pour envahir la terre avec leurs armes ?


Comme dit plus haut, dans la guerre des mondes, tuer la biosphre tait peut tre juste un effet "secondaire" de la terraformation, mme si dans le film de souvenir c'tait pas mal plus stupide (et je n'ai pas lu le livre malheureusement).
Je pense qu'il faut vraiment arrter de voir l'intelligence et la vie d'une manire anthropomorphe, tous ne vont pas forcement accorder du crdit a "la vie" telle qu'on la peroit (la vie telle qu'on la connat n'est peut tre qu'une goutte dans l'ocan des possibilits) ni mme peut tre la percevoir (exemple: on est mme pas fichu nous mme de voir les micro organisme sans outils appropris), et tous n'auront pas forcement une "intelligence" comme la notre (moralit, empathie, etc).
On pourrait imaginer des cratures qui fonctionnent comme les fourmis et les abeilles, ou encore des entits qui ont finis par ne devenir qu'une et n'ont besoin que de ressources, toujours plus, sans en avoir rien a faire de ce qu'on appelle "la vie".

Quand a la notion d'argent c'est pareil, rien ne laisse a penser que ce soit universel, ou en tout cas pas sous la forme que l'on utilise.





> Sinon niveau film y'a aussi pleins de film qui prdise que la machine vas se rebeller et vas lancer les bombes nuclaires sur les humains : Defcon,terminator, 2001 oddyse de l'espace...
> Pourtant depuis la bombe atomique nles pays riche vivent en paix, plus aucune guerre mondiale. et les machines font ce pourquoi elles ont t cod. Les robots fabriquent chaque des voitures peugoets en france sa faire greve et sans ce rebeller.
> 
> que de la foutaise ces films jouant sur la peur pour mieux vendre.


Ah tu connais beaucoup d'IA fortes cres par l'humain?
Parce qu'il s'agit de a dans ces films, mme si effectivement c'est stupide dans la faon dont c'est emmen.

Mais il n'empeche que si l'on cre une IA forte un jour, elle sera trs probablement a l'image de l'homme, puisque l'on dfinis l'intelligence par rapport a la notre. Et elle aura donc possiblement les mme biais que nous.
Oubien on partira sur des mthodes d'apprentissage totalement autonomes, et la en revanche on ne comprendra plus du tout ces IA (et la, ce sera du random total quand a leurs ractions vis a vis de nous, cela dpendant bien sur de ce qu'on leur laissera comme champ libre, et leur "niveau d'intelligence").






> Je trouve l'exemple de battlestar galactica plus crdible.
> Au dbut les cylons veulent exterminer les humains mais arriver vers la fin de srie ils se rendent compte que cela n'apporte rien d'exterminer des humains, c'est juste du gaspillage de ressource inutile.
> Hors seul les tres stupide gaspille des ressources, donc ils partent dans leurs coins faire des choses plus utile.


Sauf qu'on reste dans une logique totalement humaine. Et d'un point de vue logique un peu plus froid, exterminer les humains serait justement de l'conomie de ressources, puisque l'humain est quand mme la seule crature sur terre a puiser un peu tout ce qui lui passe sous la main. De plus un simple virus bien labor pourrait rduire l'humanit a nant (propre et efficace).
Bref encore une fois on reste dans de l'anthropomorphisme.


Personnellement, je vois l'univers comme un gros bruteforce.
Tout ce qui ne brise pas les rgles peut arriver. Dans le "bon" comme dans me "mauvais" (bon et mauvais de notre point de vue).
Il n'y a qu'a voir ce que les gens font dj sur terre, beaucoup de choses pas du tout logiques, voir mme terribles, mais malgr a, a a son utilit sur l'volution, a enlve les fragilit du systme et a nous pousse a nous dpasser.

Donc bon, a ne m'tonnerais pas que beaucoup de ET fonctionnent d'une manire totalement diffrente de la notre, sans que a les empches a dpasser notre niveau technologique (a supposer qu'ils en aient besoin).

----------


## Invit

D'aprs Trump et la NRA, quand tout le monde possdera au moins un fusil automatique, nous pourrons nous dfendre efficacement contre les extraterrestres et les Mxicains.

Au fait,  rcuprer  les illustrations d'un autre mdia en retirant la mention des ayants droit, c'est pas super thique.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Une civilisation qui serait capable de nous anantir avec un simple message aurait sans doute les moyens de nous anantir de plein d'autre faons diffrentes de toute faon.


Si l'nergie peut trouver une forme non volatile et intelligente alors oui, nous somme tous en danger.




> Si jamais des extraterrestres existent, il est fort probable qu'ils  aient dvelopp une civilisation o la notion d'argent n'existe  pas.


C'est pour cela qu'il y a l'arme dans les expditions de recherche dans pas mal de films...

La - faon de faire - a beaucoup plus de chance d'tre similaire avec des extraterrestres que - la faon de communiquer -.
La maitrise des longues distances nenvoie que trs rarement des civils en zone inconnu.

----------


## Saverok

> La - faon de faire - a beaucoup plus de chance d'tre similaire avec des extraterrestres que - la faon de communiquer -.
> La maitrise des longues distances nenvoie que trs rarement des civils en zone inconnu.


Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui te permet d'affirmer cela.
L'organisation sociale d'une civilisation extraterrestre peut tre totalement diffrente de tout ce que l'on connat.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Les animaux sont primitifs par rapport  quoi ?

Pourtant chaque espce (surtout terrestre)  au moins une faon de faire la mme chose, par exemple se gratter.
Tout dpend des moins du bord.

Sinon le film " les gardiens de la galaxie 2 " conforme bien qu'a un certain social, chaque entit est assimilable  du "freelance" pour avoir de quoi vivre.
Mais aussi que certain " regroupement " ne le font pas et pourraient bien envahir pour survivre ou aller vers une expansion satisfaisant, ce que ne fait d'habitude pas le modle " freelance " sauf quand il se prend pour une entit "suprme".

Le cas de la notion d'argent qui n'existe pas... Cela ne veux pas dire qu'il n'y a pas de besoin de "pouvoir".
Une fourmilire  un modle sur la survie de chaque lment.
Que tout les lments soient gaux et arrivent  maintenir cette quilibre d'galit est au final rpondre  une seule volont de base. La survie via plusieurs facettes donc la "reproduction". D'o rigueur bien plus que militaire, sachant la volont d'une entit peux ne pas tre celle de la communaut et sera bien sur effac...

Le seul point o tu as raison sans jamais faire de fautes, c'est de ne pas penser que la "vie" vient uniquement de "bout de glaces qui sont dans l'espace" mais peut aussi avoir pour tape initiale une autre source.

----------


## tpericard

> ....
> 
> Exploiter quoi ? qui dit exploitation dit retour sur investissement... on exploite pas par plaisir d'exploiter.
> Que veut tu exploiter sur ce petit tas de caillou insignifiant qu'est la terre ?


Va savoir, par exemple les aztques n'accordaient aucune importance  l'or mais bien plus au jade. 





> ..
> Exploiter l'homme ? ridicule, on a abolie l'esclavage et le commerce triangulaire depuis la rvolution industriel car la machine >  lafricain dans le champ de coton


Ressource alimentaire pour race extra terrestre carnivore par exemple ... 





> Exploiter des ressources ? Je te trouve plains de plante couverte de mthane, de diamant ou d'eau sans probleme par exemple. la terre n'a aucune valeur ajouter.


Oui, par exemple GJ1214b dans la constellation du Serpentaire, plante gante recouverte d'eau. Le problme est la temprature en surface avoisinerait les 230C. Parce que que la pression y est sans doute bien plus leve que sur Terre, l'eau pourrait se trouver dans des tats exotiques qui n'existent pas sur Terre, comme la glace chaude, il semble difficile d'envisager une exploitation (sans parler des 42 annes lumire de distance).





> ...
> Nous qui visons dans des pays dvelopp, es ce que l'on prend la peine d'aller dans des pays sous dvelopp ? quelle europens part en somalie ? personne
> Les extra terrestre n'ont aucun intrt a venir voir des tres infrieures technologiquement qui ne leurs apporterons que dalle.


Ben, il y a quand mme 2 missions de l'union europenne en Somalie. L'une pour assurer la formation dans ce pays, et l'autre, militaire et diplomatique, pour assurer la scurit dans cette zone entre le golfe d'Aden et l'Ocan Indien. Les pirates y sont fort nombreux et gnent considrablement le transport maritime. Comme quoi, il peut  y avoir quand mme un intrt cach auquel on ne pense pas d'office.

Pour en revenir  l'article, ca ressemble quand mme fort  un poisson d'avril !

----------


## Invit

En tant que terrestre devant une personnification extraterrestre, qu'elle soit de notre taille ou de son effet.
L'tre venu d'une autre plante n'a pas vraiment sa place dans nos villes, ainsi qu'il ferait un lectrochoc discriminatoire.
Puis notre faon de vivre n'est pas vraiment intressante par un point de vue extraordinairement dvelopp.
Le mode de vie de l'extraterrestre et le notre, a fait deux et peut tre et demi. Le fait d'tre humain est une chose qui n'est pas anodine.
Il faut s'y connatre pour inventer la vie, celle qui sait comment voluer intelligemment. Encore deux pas dont l'chelle m'chappe,
et on pourra visiter les mondes populaires. Un peu de patience et alors, et alors...

En tant que chimiquement terrestre, il y a srement une chimie extraterrestre  ::):

----------


## RyzenOC

> Relis le livre et regarde  nouveau les films car c'est assez explicite.
> L'histoire n'est raconte que du point de vu des humains donc on ne peut que supposer les intentions des extraterrestres  partir de ce que les protagonistes dcrivent.
> Mais quand ils semblent pratiquer de la terraformation, c'est qu' priori, ils ont ide de coloniser la Terre pour y vivre.


Bah oui c'est exactement ce que j'ai dis  ::mrgreen:: 



> Dans la guerre des mondes *on peut supposer que ces aliens voulaient agrandir leurs espace vitale* mais je n'ai rien vu de tels que se soit dans le film, la bd ou le livre





> Ressource alimentaire pour race extra terrestre carnivore par exemple ...


Je doute qu'une tel race puisse exister est voluer. Car les carnivores sont trs fragile dans la chane alimentaire car s'adapte plus difficilement pour la simple raison que produire de la viande requiert plus de ressource que de produire des vgtaux. Etre uniquement carnivore est un gros frein a l'volution.





> Oui, par exemple GJ1214b dans la constellation du Serpentaire, plante gante recouverte d'eau. Le problme est la temprature en surface avoisinerait les 230C. Parce que que la pression y est sans doute bien plus leve que sur Terre, l'eau pourrait se trouver dans des tats exotiques qui n'existent pas sur Terre, comme la glace chaude, il semble difficile d'envisager une exploitation (sans parler des 42 annes lumire de distance).


On a pas besoin d'eau donc je vois pas ce que tu veut dire dans ta remarque...
l'eau t'en trouve partout pas besoin d'aller aussi loins, tu peut aller sur mars, sur Europe...etc. Mais c'est contre productif car l'eau est dispo en quantit infinie sur terre si tu as de l'argent videment




> Il faut se tenir au courant. Des recherches rcentes en biologie et en chimie ont dmontr que la vie ne devait rien au hasard, mais que la matire obissait  un processus d'volution naturel de l'inerte vers le vivant. Conclusion : Partout ou les conditions sont runies la vie se dveloppe et elle volue vers toujours plus de complexit. Donc, les plantes comme la terre se comptant par millions, au moins, rien que dans notre galaxie, on peut dire que trs certainement l'univers grouille de vie. La vie n'est pas l'exception elle est la rgle.


La vie ne veut pas dire vie intelligente ! une simple bactrie c'est de la vie et je serais pas tonner qu'il y'a des bactries sur mars ou sur europe par exemple
Mais encore une fois tu n'a pas compris ma rem remarque mais je rpte: on est seul car les distance qui nous spare sont trop grande
Tant qu'on ne prouvera pas que l'on peut voyager rapidement dans l'univers (y'a des thories mais rien de concret) ben pour moi c'est niet on est seul point barre.

Tu ne peut meme pas communiquer car les ondes sefface dans le bruit, contrairement au film Contact avec jodie foster il est impossible que des extra terrestre reoivent des vidos d'Hitler
passer le systme solaire y'a trop de bruit et finalement y'a plus de signale.

la seul trace prenne que l'on a de nous c'est la sonde voyager, prenne car l'univers et vaste et vide donc peu probable quelle s'crase contre un objet

----------


## nikau6

> La vie ne veut pas dire vie intelligente ! une simple bactrie c'est de la vie et je serais pas tonner qu'il y'a des bactries sur mars ou sur europe par exemple
> Mais encore une fois tu n'a pas compris ma rem remarque mais je rpte: on est seul car les distance qui nous spare sont trop grande
> Tant qu'on ne prouvera pas que l'on peut voyager rapidement dans l'univers (y'a des thories mais rien de concret) ben pour moi c'est niet on est seul point barre.


La vie volue vers toujours plus de complexit, si les conditions le permettent, donc le stade de la bactrie est trs vite dpass. Et on sait qu'il existe des millions de plantes comme la terre rien que dans notre galaxie.
Ensuite, si eux, les E.Ts, ont les moyens de voyager dans l'Univers la rencontre est possible, et alors nous ne sommes plus seul, selon ta dfinition de la solitude. Et je n'ai aucun doute que des civilisations ayant des milliers, voir des millions, d'annes d'avance sur nous  voyagent depuis longtemps dans l'Univers. 
Le Pentagone a admit qu'il dpensait 12 millions de dollars par ans concernant les ovnis. Ils ont mme publi une vido d'un ovni film par un avion de chasse, et c'est un premire, ils n'avaient jamais fait cela auparavant. Il est donc raisonnable de penser qu'ils nous visitent dj et ce depuis longtemps. Faut il encore prendre le temps de s'informer sur le sujet. Les gouvernements occidentaux  semblent avoir dcid d'informer le public, mais a va se faire petit  petit, tout en douceur.
https://fr.sputniknews.com/insolite/...-chasse-video/

----------


## Invit

> Le Pentagone a admit qu'il dpensait 12 millions de dollars par ans concernant les ovnis. Ils ont mme publi une vido d'un ovni film par un avion de chasse, et c'est un premire, ils n'avaient jamais fait cela auparavant. Il est donc raisonnable de penser qu'ils nous visitent dj et ce depuis longtemps. Faut il encore prendre le temps de s'informer sur le sujet. Les gouvernements occidentaux  semblent avoir dcid d'informer le public sur le sujet, mais a va se faire petit  petit, tout en douceur.


Y a un trs bon documentaire sur le sujet, a s'appelle X-Files, c'est sr Netflix.

----------


## nikau6

> Y a un trs bon documentaire sur le sujet, a s'appelle X-Files, c'est sr Netflix.


Le Pentagone c'est de la fiction ? A pardon, je ne savais pas... 

Tu mlange la ralit et la fiction mon ami ( celle la tu ne t'y attendais pas, pas vrai ?  :;):  )

----------


## nikau6

Pour en savoir plus :

http://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Insol...tagone-1421576

----------


## Invit

> Pour en savoir plus : http://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Insol...tagone-1421576


Paris-Match VS X-Files  ::aie::

----------


## nikau6

> Paris-Match VS X-Files


Paris Match reprend un article du New York Times.  https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/16/u...mid=tw-nytimes

Quand on ne veut ni entendre ni voir, et bien.., on n'entend rien et on ne voit rien.

----------


## Aspartame

mais pourquoi les extra-terrestres seraient-ils si hostiles ?

il y aurait d'autres formes de vie ?  possible ...

plus c** que nous ? possible , mais peu probable !

----------


## nikau6

> mais pourquoi les extra-terrestres seraient-ils si hostiles ?
> 
> il y aurait d'autres formes de vie ?  possible ...
> 
> plus c** que nous ? possible , mais peu probable !



Je pense que sii ils taient hostiles on s'en serait dj rendu compte.

----------


## onilink_

> mais pourquoi les extra-terrestres seraient-ils si hostiles ?
> 
> il y aurait d'autres formes de vie ?  possible ...
> 
> plus c** que nous ? possible , mais peu probable !


Ne pas tre hostile a suppose que la crature ai conscience de toi comme tant une entit vivante, selon nos critres, et qui a le droit de vivre.
Donc dj a implique que l'entit soit intelligente de notre faon. Qu'elle accorde une valeur a ce qu'on dfinis comme la vie (ce n'est pas forcement un absolu), puis ensuite qu'elle juge les autres selon leur "niveau d'intelligence" (donc selon les mme critres que nous encore une fois).
On pourrait trs bien se faire dtruire par une bte bactrie ou virus, si c'est possible qu'elle soit compatible a ce niveau.
Ou encore des machines qui font juste pour quoi elles ont t programmes, genre rcuprer des ressources sur leur passage.
Ou des tres tellement volus qui nous voient comme des fourmis ou des nuisibles sur notre plante (tant donn qu'on a radiqu normment despces et qu'on est en train de dfoncer pas mal notre plante).
Nous mme on dtruit beaucoup de formes de vie, dans la vie de tous les jours, sans forcment le vouloir/savoir.

C'est totalement imprvisible. Sans parler du fait qu'on sait qu'il est fort possible que l'ADN ne soit pas la seule forme de brique lmentaire pour la vie, ce qui rendrait encore plus compliqu d'imaginer une autre forme de vie avance.

Si tout le monde s'accorde a dire qu'il vaut mieux viter de se faire remarquer, c'est avant tout par mesure de prcaution que par ngativisme. On ne sait pas assez de choses, donc autant ne pas jouer avec le feu.

----------


## Invit

> Ne pas tre hostile a suppose que la crature ai conscience de toi comme tant une entit vivante, selon nos critres, et qui a le droit de vivre.
> Donc dj a implique que l'entit soit intelligente de notre faon. Qu'elle accorde une valeur a ce qu'on dfinis comme la vie (ce n'est pas forcement un absolu), puis ensuite qu'elle juge les autres selon leur "niveau d'intelligence" (donc selon les mme critres que nous encore une fois).
> On pourrait trs bien se faire dtruire par une bte bactrie ou virus, si c'est possible qu'elle soit compatible a ce niveau.
> Ou encore des machines qui font juste pour quoi elles ont t programmes, genre rcuprer des ressources sur leur passage.
> Ou des tres tellement volus qui nous voient comme des fourmis ou des nuisibles sur notre plante (tant donn qu'on a radiqu normment despces et qu'on est en train de dfoncer pas mal notre plante).
> Nous mme on dtruit beaucoup de formes de vie, dans la vie de tous les jours, sans forcment le vouloir/savoir.
> 
> C'est totalement imprvisible. Sans parler du fait qu'on sait qu'il est fort possible que l'ADN ne soit pas la seule forme de brique lmentaire pour la vie, ce qui rendrait encore plus compliqu d'imaginer une autre forme de vie avance.
> 
> Si tout le monde s'accorde a dire qu'il vaut mieux viter de se faire remarquer, c'est avant tout par mesure de prcaution que par ngativisme. On ne sait pas assez de choses, donc autant ne pas jouer avec le feu.


Je remarque qu'on s'accroche  une ralit, et qu'elle est notre seule matire  penser. Ainsi d'tre srs de ne pas ignorer qu'elle volue...

Par exemple, revenons  l'poque qui dbuta notre re humaine, et posons-nous cette question:- Dans quelles conditions l'tre humain aurait t diffrent de ce que nous sommes.Nous croyons que le fait de ne pas manger nous laisse peu de chance  la russite du vivant, dans les conditions actuelles c'est rel. Nous avons ingurgits tellement de vies que nous avons crs en nous-mme, une sorte d'usine slective par rapport  son alimentation. Comme si notre apptit dpendait des satisfactions buccales ou anales de nos chres bactries qu'on couve si bien,,,
Nous ne sommes pas ce que nous sommes, nous sommes ce que nous vivons pour continuer  vivre.

On peut penser que l'extraterrestre a aussi plus de mille ans que nous, et que leurs matires  vivre aient pus diffrer qu'elles soient politiques, religieuses, scientifiques ou culturelles. Ici sur terre on le choix de penser, oui mais penser comme tout le monde, pour finir notre libert s'envole. Puisque si bien oblig de penser comme tous, nous en sommes rduits  une limitation de la pense et  les extraterrestres le savent.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Quelques lments de fiction dans " Figure 17 " laisse penser que des lments biologiques pourraient voyager dans l'univers comme un vaisseau spatial.
L'ADN a encore surement beaucoup de surprise en rserve.

Sachant justement qu'il y a un nombre probable " limits " de matires chimique [tableau priodique des lments], pensez vous que le dit extraterrestre n'a pas dcouvert l'lectricit durant son voyage vers la plante Terre ou sur sa plante natale (si il y a) ?
Faire les dcouvertes autrement sont juste des alternatives logique et de la chance.

----------


## foetus

> pourquoi dtruire la terre ?


Dans la SF 60 - 80, il y a des exemples  ::mrgreen::  :

Avoir de la viande (Bad Tastes - 1989,  Damon KNIGHT - Pour servir l'homme (To Serve Man))Les extraterrestres sont d'anciens terrestres qui ont d quitter la Terre. Et il reviennent (Theodore STURGEON - L'Amour du Ciel (The Love of Heaven))Parce que nous sommes une exprience. Et souvent, nous dcevons.Pour y faire un zoo (Fredric Brown - Un coup  la porte (Knock))Juste par jeu (Le Colosse anarchique - A. E. van Vogt.)

----------


## Patrick PETIT

Lorsque nous faisons une nouvelle route le terrassement dtruit des milliers de vies animales et vgtales et, entre nous, qui se soucis des fourmis, des araignes ou autres coloptres !?

Maintenant imaginez un instant que la terre est sur une de leur trajectoire, qu'elle est considre comme un gros rocher qui fait chier le monde et ils dcident de la faire pter  ::aie:: 
Ca peut-tre aussi con que a

On pourrait imaginer tout et n'importe quoi parce personne ne sait. Par contre je trouve que c'est bien de se poser des questions avant.

----------


## onilink_

Comme dans H2G2  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> Lorsque nous faisons une nouvelle route le terrassement dtruit des milliers de vies animales et vgtales et, entre nous, qui se soucis des fourmis, des araignes ou autres coloptres !?


Des millions, que dis-je, des milliards ! Des milliards de milliards...

Et pour rpondre  la question : personne.
Et c'est pour a (private joke, mais pas moyen que a rentre dans des crnes troits...) qu'on est dans la mierda dans laquelle on patauge depuis des millnaires...

----------


## pierre-y

> Nous on a envoy a :
> 
> Et a ne veut dj rien dire pour les terriens, donc pour le reste de l'univers...


Le jour ou on reoit une planche comme a, vous pouvez tre sur qu'on va s'y intresser mme si la signification ne nous parait pas trs clair. De toute faon, elle dit quelque chose de parfaitement comprhensible : "il y a quelqu'un a l'autre bout du fil". C'est plutt de la manire dont a peut tre interprt qu'il faut se mfier. Chez eux, se mettre a poile peut trs bien signifier une invitation  la guerre ou une invitation a venir forniquer ce qui peut poser des soucis si ils sont ultra chaste^^. Les iindiens avaient bien pter un plomb pour un simple portrait de visage. Aprs pour qu'il balance un virus sa suppose quand mme qu'ils connaissent bien notre technologie je suppose.

 Si on rajoute qu'ils n'ont peut tre pas les mme spectre de vision que nous... La plaque a t prvu pour une rentrer dans l'atmosphre?

----------


## Escapetiger

> (.../...)
> Et rien ne dit que ce serait forcment voulu, mais le jour ou tu cres une machine capable de se rpliquer, c'est le dbut des problmes, surtout si elle est dote d'une pseudo intelligence.





> Si tout le monde s'accorde a dire qu'il vaut mieux viter de se faire remarquer, c'est avant tout par mesure de prcaution que par ngativisme. On ne sait pas assez de choses, donc autant ne pas jouer avec le feu.


Oh punaise, je me disais aussi depuis le temps qu'on cherche la Cl Laxienne pour arrter ce foutu  gnrateur spontan . Robert Sheckley nous avait prvenu ds 1954  ::mrgreen::

----------


## joublie

Voil qui me rappelle Independance day (n 1, 1996), ce film si intellectuel. Le gnial ingnieur en tlcommunications Jeff Goldblum dcouvre un compte  rebours cach par les extraterrestres  l'intrieur d'un signal transmis par satellite ; un peu plus tard, il dveloppe un virus informatique qui va mettre  terre les dfenses ennemies, informatiques et militaires (y compris l'cran de protection qui rsistait aux bombes atomiques). Sans rien connatre de l'informatique martienne (car on peut penser que trouver le compte  rebours n'tait qu'une affaire d'analyse mathmatique), Jeff Goldbulm a ralis un sacr " exploit " !

Petite correction  l'article : il existe bel et bien une vitesse indpassable  la propagation de l'information et aux dplacements matriels, cela a t prouv il y a un sicle, mais il n'est pas prouv que ce soit la vitesse de la lumire elle-mme, contrairement  ce que l'on rpte souvent. On suppose seulement qu'il s'agit de c (source Etienne Klein).

----------


## RyzenOC

j'aimerais bien savoir comment ils comptent venir moi !
Au mieux Proxima du centaure se trouve  4.22 annes lumire, cela nous laisse du temps... mais de toute faon y'a pas de vie autour de cette toile.

On en reviens encore et toujours au meme probleme : la distance. Et ne me sorter pas largument de la technologie magique qui permet de se dplacer instantanment.
La porte des toiles c'est de la science fiction, c'est pas demain la veille Goa'uld viendra prendre le pouvoir.

Dailleurs je serais curieux de connaitre les statistique de rencontrer une forme de vie complexe d'ici les 500 prochaine annes.
La terre existe depuis 4 milliards d'annes et rien ne prouve le passage d'extraterrestre.

Si y'a rien eu en 4 milliards d'annes c'est pas parce quun type a construit une grosse parabole Arecibo il y'a 50ans que l'on vas dcouvrir de la vie dans le sicle hein.
Faut redescendre un peu sur terre les gens...

la seul chose que l'on peut faire actuellement c'est d'essayer de localiser des plantes habitable pour y aller le jour ou les ressources de notre systme solaire ne pourrons plus soutenir notre croissance.

----------


## nikau6

> j'aimerais bien savoir comment ils comptent venir moi !
> Au mieux Proxima du centaure se trouve  4.22 annes lumire, cela nous laisse du temps... mais de toute faon y'a pas de vie autour de cette toile.


Intresses toi  la relativit gnrale et tu auras une rponse. Le temps est quelque chose de relatif. Du point de vue des occupants d'un appareil voyageant  la vitesse de la lumire, parcourir 4 annes lumire ne prendrait que quelques semaine, mais du point de vue des habitants de la terre, ou de ceux de leur plante, le voyage durerait effectivement 4 ans.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Intresses toi  la relativit gnrale et tu auras une rponse. Le temps est quelque chose de relatif. Du point de vue des occupants d'un appareil voyageant  la vitesse de la lumire, parcourir 4 annes lumires ne prendrait que quelque semaines, mais du point de vue des habitants de la terre, ou de ceux de leur plante, le voyage durerait effectivement 4 ans.


oui et ? tu l'atteint comment ta vitesse de la lumiere
Encore une fois tu imagine des technologies qui n'existe pas et dont rien ne prouve que cela pourra exister un jour.

c'est pas parce quon est pass de la caravelle  l'A380 que l'on pourra passer Atlantis  un appareil pouvant se dplacer rapidement dans l'univers.
Parceque niveau thorie fumeuse atteindre la vitesse de la lumire n'est qu'un moyen mis en hypothse. Tu as les trou de verre (aucune preuve de leurs existence), la distorsion de l'univers (au lieu de se dplacer on fait dplacer l'univers)

tkt pas, je suis bien renseign.

Et de toute maniere meme si ces technologie existe, l'univers est vaste et la probabilit qu'un vaisseau passe par la terre reste improbable.
Pourquoi passer par la terre et pas par une autre parmis ces milliards de milliards de milliards de galaxies et de plantes.

surtout que la terre se trouve en banlieu de la galaxie, en gnrale on vite d'aller y foutre les pieds dans les banlieue  ::ptdr::

----------


## nikau6

> oui et ? tu l'atteint comment ta vitesse de la lumiere
> Encore une fois tu imagine des technologies qui n'existe pas et dont rien ne prouve que cela pourra exister un jour.


Que sais tu des technologies qu'ils (les E.Ts) pourraient possder ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Que sais tu des technologies qu'ils (les E.Ts) pourraient possder ?


et toi qu'ne ces tu ?

Et emem comment ces tu que ces tres existent ?
c'est juste de la statistique et il y'a une proba non nul que l'on soit la seul espce complexe dans l'univers.

D'ailleur quelquun ici m'a dit que la vie deviens de plus en plus complexe avec le temps mais j'en doute...
les dinosaures sont rester dbile jusqu leurs fin, et lhomme il lui en a fallu du temps pour passer du singe  quelque chose qui teins un gourdin en bois.
Et les dinausore on vcu des millions d'annes, meme chose pour le singe l'home est rester un singe pendant des millions d'annes.
l'homme matrise le feu depuis 400 000 ans, c'est pas trs vieux l'homme existe depuis 2.8 millions d'annes hein !

----------


## nikau6

> On en reviens encore et toujours au meme probleme : la distance. Et ne me sorter pas largument de la technologie magique qui permet de se dplacer instantanment.
> La porte des toiles c'est de la science fiction, c'est pas demain la veille Goa'uld viendra prendre le pouvoir.


et,




> la seul chose que l'on peut faire actuellement c'est d'essayer de localiser des plantes habitable pour y aller le jour ou les ressources de notre systme solaire ne pourrons plus soutenir notre croissance.


Il y a comme une contradiction la. Et comment comptes tu te rendre un jour sur ces potentielles plante habitables, puisque que les distances sont trop importantes pour tre franchies, selon ton point de vue  ?

----------


## nikau6

> D'ailleur quelquun ici m'a dit que la vie deviens de plus en plus complexe avec le temps mais j'en doute...


Fin de la discutions. Cultives toi un peu parce que la ....

----------


## RyzenOC

> et,
> 
> 
> 
> Il y a comme une contradiction la. Et comment compte tu te rendre sur ces potentielles plante habitable puisque que les distances sont trop importantes pour tre franchies, selon ton point de vue  ?


c'est un aller simple sans retour, un vaisseau gant autonome qui mettra des milliards d'annes pour y aller et les humains a bord vivrons en autarcie.
ce genre de projet est presque ralisable aujourd'hui avec notre technologie

j'avais vu cette exellent documentaire qui en parle tiens :



comment se barrer de la terre en 60ans

----------


## nikau6

> c'est un aller simple sans retour, un vaisseau gant autonome qui mettra des milliards d'annes pour y aller et les humains a bord vivrons en autarcie.
> ce genre de projet est presque ralisable aujourd'hui avec notre technologie
> 
> j'avais vu cette exellent documentaire qui en parle tiens :
> 
> 
> 
> comment se barrer de la terre en 60ans


Des milliards d'annes ? Mais on ne sera mme plus des tres humain en arrivant. Et non, notre technologie ne nous permet pas, loin s'en faut, d'entreprendre de tels voyages. Et je n'ai pas besoin d'un documentaire fiction pour le savoir.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Des milliards d'annes ? Mais on ne sera mme plus des tres humain en arrivant. Et non, notre technologie ne nous permet pas, loin s'en faut, d'entreprendre de tels voyages. Et je n'ai pas besoin d'un documentaire fiction pour le savoir.


Pas nous mais nos descendant.
Permet moi de doute de toi et de ton penchant pour la paranoia et le complotisme  ::aie:: 

ce documentaire est en tous cas bien plus crdible que datteindre la vitesse de la lumire ou autre. il montre des perspective plus crdible si je puis dire.

----------


## nikau6

> Pas nous mais nos descendant.
> Permet moi de doute de toi et de ton penchant pour la paranoia et le complotisme


Tu devrais commencer par douter de toi mme. Tu dis beaucoup de btises. Mais bon, j'imagine que tu dois tre trs jeune, donc excusable, tu as encore tout le temps de te cultiver dans tout un tas de domaines.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Tu devrais commencer par douter de toi mme. Tu dis beaucoup de btises. Mais bon, j'imagine que tu dois tre trs jeune, donc excusable, tu as encore tout le temps de te cultiver dans tout un tas de domaines.


on dirais que j'ai frapp la ou sa fait mal  ::mouarf:: 

Ce que tu ne veut pas comprendre (j'imagine que tu dois tre trs jeune, donc excusable, tu as encore tout le temps de te cultiver dans tout un tas de domaines.)
c'est que l'univers c'est un espace paramtrique trs large, trop large pour pouvoir explorer toutes ces combinaisons. Un etre intelligent vas donc explorer l'espace paramtrique le plus pertinent bas sur une rflexion rationnelle (dans le pire des cas il choisira le hasard)

je te trouve trs prtentieux de croire que la terre est un espace paramtrique pertinent pour une hypothtique espce aussi avance.




> tu as encore tout le temps de te cultiver dans tout un tas de domaines.


ce n'est pas de la culture que tu sort mais de la foutaise qui ne se base sur aucun fait concret. Pardons mes tes thories sont comme d'habitude invrifiables. (ce qui t'arrange assez bien finalement et te fait sombrer chaque jour de plus en plus dans la dmence)

----------


## nikau6

> on dirais que j'ai frapp la ou sa fait mal 
> 
> Ce que tu ne veut pas comprendre (j'imagine que tu dois tre trs jeune, donc excusable, tu as encore tout le temps de te cultiver dans tout un tas de domaines.)
> c'est que l'univers c'est un espace paramtrique trs large, trop large pour pouvoir explorer toutes ces combinaisons. Un etre intelligent vas donc explorer l'espace paramtrique le plus pertinent bas sur une rflexion rationnelle (dans le pire des cas il choisira le hasard)
> 
> je te trouve trs prtentieux de croire que la terre est un espace paramtrique pertinent pour une hypothtique espce aussi avance.
> 
> 
> ce n'est pas de la culture que tu sort mais de la foutaise qui ne se base sur aucun fait concret. Pardons mes tes thories sont comme d'habitude invrifiables. (ce qui t'arrange assez bien finalement et te fait sombrer chaque jour de plus en plus dans la dmence)


Si tu le dis... 
Mais bon, vu la btise de tes commentaires prcdent, a sent le copier coller pour faire intelligent la, non ? Parle moi un peu plus en profondeur de cet espace paramtrique, veux tu ? Explique moi plus en profondeur ta pense, si elle a un sens, parce que j'en doute. 

De quelles thories invrifiables tu parles ? Qu'est-ce que j'ai dis qui te permet d'affirmer cela ?

----------


## foetus

> Voil qui me rappelle Independance day (n 1, 1996), ce film si intellectuel. Le gnial ingnieur en tlcommunications Jeff Goldblum dcouvre un compte  rebours cach par les extraterrestres  l'intrieur d'un signal transmis par satellite ; un peu plus tard, il dveloppe un virus informatique qui va mettre  terre les dfenses ennemies, informatiques et militaires (y compris l'cran de protection qui rsistait aux bombes atomiques). Sans rien connatre de l'informatique martienne (car on peut penser que trouver le compte  rebours n'tait qu'une affaire d'analyse mathmatique), Jeff Goldbulm a ralis un sacr " exploit " !


C'est cela qui est gnial avec ce film : quelque soit le niveau d'intelligence des E.T., leurs vaisseaux fonctionnent avec Windows 95  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 


dit : Linux Mandrake n'existait pas encore (la premire version est la version 5.1 "Venice" sortie en 1998)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## nikau6

> C'est cela qui est gnial avec ce film : quelque soit le niveau d'intelligence des E.T., leurs vaisseaux fonctionnent avec Windows 95


Pour le quidam moyen, qui ne connait rien  la chose, a passe.  ::lol::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Si tu le dis... 
> Mais bon, vu la btise de tes commentaires prcdent, a sent le copier coller pour faire intelligent la, non ? Parle moi un peu plus en profondeur de cet espace paramtrique, veux tu ? Explique moi plus en profondeur ta pense, si elle a un sens, parce que j'en doute. 
> 
> De quelles thories invrifiables tu parles ? Qu'est-ce que j'ai dis qui te permet d'affirmer cela ?


tu pars du principes que des extra terrestre existe, que se dplacer a la vitesse de la lumire est possible... je prfre m'arreter la
Fait une recherche sur google de mon message, tu ne trouvera pas de copier coller. Avant d'accuser apporte une *preuve* comme pour tes thories finalement baser sur du vent.

Je vais texpliquer mon espace paramtrique, tu prend un repre avec l'axe des X,Y et Z, tu mets le terre et regarde ou tu peut aller en partant de la terre.
Si j'ai une technologie magique pouvant te tlporter ailleurs n'importe ou dans l'univers, ou irais tu ? quel serait ton ensemble de destination ? 

Jespre que tu comprend jusque la... sur terre on est 7 milliards, je donne la possibilit aux 7 milliards dtre humain d'aller la ou bon leurs semble pour explorer, 7 milliards de destination possible. Admettons que tu passe 1 minutes sur chaque destination, on visite donc 7 milliards d'astres/minutes.
Mais l'univers est tellement vaste que pour pouvoir tomber sur la terre il vas en falloir du temps ou de la chance tellement l'univers a de plantes/satellites.

Et donc... pourquoi spcifiquement la terre quand tu peut aller pleins d'autre plantes potentiellement plus intressante ?
Voila ma thorie du pourquoi jamais les extra terrestre si il existe sont venu sur terre et si un jours ils viennes il est improbable qu'ils viennent dans un futur proche (aller disons 500ans)

Je ne serais pas surpris qu'en l'an 3000 on soit toujours seul dans l'univers.

Parce que la question y'a t'il de la vie ailleurs, cette question on doit se la poser depuis que l'homme a invent dieu, je ne saurais donner de date mais on vas dire au moins depuis Stonehenge... et toi grand gnie du 21ieme sicle tu crois que l'on aura la rponse a cette question de ton vivant ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

et je le rpte encore, quand je dis etre seul dans l'univers, cela ne veut pas dire que l'on est la seul espce vivante dans l'univers mais que l'univers est tellement vaste que c'est quivalent  etre seul.

edit: et si j'en crois la thorie du Big Crunch, le temps nous ai compter pour explorer cette ensemble paramtrique avant la fin.

----------


## nikau6

> tu pars du principes que des extra terrestre existe, que se dplacer a la vitesse de la lumire est possible... je prfre m'arreter la
> Fait une recherche sur google de mon message, tu ne trouvera pas de copier coller. Avant d'accuser apporte une *preuve* comme pour tes thories finalement baser sur du vent.
> 
> Je vais texpliquer mon espace paramtrique, tu prend un repre avec l'axe des X,Y et Z, tu mets le terre et regarde ou tu peut aller en partant de la terre.
> Si j'ai une technologie magique pouvant te tlporter ailleurs n'importe ou dans l'univers, ou irais tu ? quel serait ton ensemble de destination ? 
> 
> Jespre que tu comprend jusque la... sur terre on est 7 milliards, je donne la possibilit aux 7 milliards dtre humain d'aller la ou bon leurs semble pour explorer, 7 milliards de destination possible. Admettons que tu passe 1 minutes sur chaque destination, on visite donc 7 milliards d'astres/minutes.
> Mais l'univers est tellement vaste que pour pouvoir tomber sur la terre il vas en falloir du temps ou de la chance tellement l'univers a de plantes/satellites.
> 
> ...


Arrtes de rpondre, tu te ridiculises encore plus. Tu n'a donc aucune pudeur ? Respect toi un peu et fait silence.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Arrtes de rpondre, tu te ridiculises encore plus. Tu n'a donc aucune pudeur ? Respect toi un peu et fait silence.


 ::mouarf::  l'argument de choque
c'est toi plutot qui te ridiculise, tu pourrais au moins essayer de me contre dire je sais pas moi....

----------


## nikau6

> l'argument de choque
> c'est toi plutot qui te ridiculise, tu pourrais au moins essayer de me contre dire je sais pas moi....


J'en ai assez de me rabaisser  te rpondre. Tchao l'ami et bonne continuation.

----------


## foetus

> Si j'ai une technologie magique pouvant te tlporter ailleurs n'importe ou dans l'univers, ou irais tu ?


Ah flte  ::mrgreen::  les trous de ver ("_wormhole_") ne sont que thorie

----------


## Aiekick

la terre n'a rien intressant, ya que des cons dessus  ::):

----------


## MikeRowSoft

C'est comme le voyage dans le temps.

Si il y a un historique (fichier log) du pass c'est celui qui crit au prsent qui crit le pass (historique du pr vcu ?). Et cela dans plusieurs dimensions parallles (les alternatifs).

Le voyage dans le futur est plus drle  entreprendre, surtout si il y a un historique (fichier log) car nous revivrons un lment futur pour notre conscience local cognitive pouvant ventuellement tre altr pour ne pas savoir que nous avons voyag dans le temps (impression de dj vue). tre alors du prsent et crire le futur ne serait alors plus de notre pouvoir, surtout si une dimension peut agir sur une autre.

En bref : espace, temps et dimension... L'humain peut agir sur ce qu'il cre ou manipule localement (pour l'instant ?)...

Le voyage dans le temps peut suffire  rcrire un univers tout entier ? Je ne pense pas que cela soit possible sauf en fiction.

----------


## Thorna

Oui, a serait sans aucun dout eplus simple d'envoyer un virus informatique que des vaisseaux de guerre... Et moins cher. Mais ensuite, a serait bien plus difficile de le faire agir:
- comment un ET  des centaines d'annes lumires saurait-il crire une macro Word infecte ? Ou tout autre bidule viral ?
- comment une panne informatique va-t-elle "dtruire la Terre" ?
- quel intrt de nous faire disparaitre sans pouvoir nous atteindre ni tre atteint physiquement en retour ?
D'un autre ct, les philisophe ET diront que la patience suffit : en ne faisant rien, la panne informatique qui va "dtruire la Terre" arrivera bien toute seule. Il suffit de voir que l'essentiel de la recherche informatique actuelle sert  chercher des failles et des trucs  casser, le systme global ne tiendra pas bien longtemps face  toutes ces attaques.

----------


## tomlev

> Intresses toi  la relativit gnrale et tu auras une rponse. Le temps est quelque chose de relatif. Du point de vue des occupants d'un appareil voyageant  la vitesse de la lumire, parcourir 4 annes lumire ne prendrait que quelques semaine, mais du point de vue des habitants de la terre, ou de ceux de leur plante, le voyage durerait effectivement 4 ans.


Non, c'est le contraire... Il s'coulerait bien 4 ans du point de vue des occupants de l'appareil, mais ils s'coulerait plusieurs sicles du point de vue des terriens.

----------


## fanmanga

La meilleur thorie pour ce dplacer plus vite que la lumiere est avec la matire exotique.

http://www.univers-astronomie.fr/new...a-lumiere.html

----------


## RyzenOC

> La meilleur thorie pour ce dplacer plus vite que la lumiere est avec la matire exotique.
> 
> http://www.univers-astronomie.fr/new...a-lumiere.html


quand bien cela serait possible, 10,100,1000 fois la vitesse de la lumire c'est pas encore assez rapide...
andromde, la galaxie la plus proche de nous se trouve  2,537 millions annes-lumire !

il faudrais combien de temps aux martiens pour venir ? on en reviens encore a ce que je dis depuis le dbut, on a le temps de les voir venir...

Je crache pas dans la soupe, se dplacer  la vitesse de la lumire voir 10 fois ce serait chouette cela nous permettrais d'exploiter d'autres plantes proche de nous... mais c'est pas assez pour rencontrer les petits hommes verts.

actuellement la propulsion nuclaire pulse c'est notre moyen de transport le plus rapide, c'est un type de propulsion qui lance des bombe nuclaire pour avancer. Ce projet fonctionne mais a t abandonn de par sa dangerosit si je puis dire, mais des prototypes de fuse ont dj dcoll ave succs. On peut atteindre 12% de la vitesse de la lumire, on a la technologie pour.

Je pense qu'a un moment donn faudra briser un tabou si on veut avancer et reconsidrer le nuclaire qui n'a dans l'espace que des avantages. Produire beaucoup d'nergie sans ncessiter d'oxygen, avec peu de matire et donc un poids trs lger et en plus cela produit de la chaleur. Si voyager fonctionne encore c'est grace au nuclaire qui l'alimente et rchauffe l'lectronique. et faudra en faire de meme pour aller sur Mars.
actuellement tous ces projets prometteur sont  larrt a cause de traits.




> Non, c'est le contraire... Il s'coulerait bien 4 ans du point de vue des occupants de l'appareil, mais ils s'coulerait plusieurs sicles du point de vue des terriens.


Je crois surtout que nikau6 est un troll

----------


## fanmanga

Oui en vas pas aller loin mais c'est le moyen le plus sr de ce dplacer. 
peut tre avec ce moyen en peux aller sur un trou de verre natural.
En arrive dj  crer des trou noir microscopique mais pour crer un trou de verre stable faut beaucoup d'nergie peut tre que s'existe dj dans l'univers est en peux aller.

----------


## nikau6

> Non, c'est le contraire... Il s'coulerait bien 4 ans du point de vue des occupants de l'appareil, mais ils s'coulerait plusieurs sicles du point de vue des terriens.


Il y a deux choses qui influent sur le temps. La gravit et la vitesse. Plus on va vite et plus le temps se rtrcit.  De mme que pour les terriens le temps s'coule plus vite que pour ceux qui sont dans l'ISS. Si tu y rflchit 2 minutes ce que tu dis n'a pas de sens. La lumire d'une toile situe  4 annes lumire met 4 ans pour nous parvenir, or selon toi elle mettrait des sicles ? Et la lumire du soleil elle met 8 minutes ou des annes pour nous parvenir ??
Revisie le sujet et tu verras que tu te trompes.

EDIT :
Pouss  lextrme on peut mme dire que le temps s'coule moins vite pour un homme qui marche que pour un homme assis. Mais la diffrence n'est pas mesurable. Ce genre d'effet commence  tre ressenti par les hommes   partir de 10% de la vitesse de la lumire.
Une exprience a t faite il y a quelques annes. Deux horloges atomiques. Une sur terre, et l'autre dans un avion. Aprs que l'avion aie atterri on a pu constater que l'horloge  son bord retardait. Parce que la vitesse ralentit le temps. 


Pour te prouver que tu as tord :https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dilatation_du_temps
Et encore : http://www.buzzons.ca/posetacolle/po...que-sur-terre-
Et re-encore https://www.futura-sciences.com/scie...instein-22701/

----------


## nikau6

Tout est expliqu ici en dtail : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voyage_relativiste

Je cite : _"Le problme est clairement que la plus proche des toiles connues (α du Centaure) se trouve  4 annes-lumire, c'est--dire de l'ordre de 40 000 milliards de kilomtres.
Cependant, sur le papier, il serait possible d'exploiter le fait que le temps s'coule plus lentement quand on atteint des vitesses proches de celle de la lumire, par rapport  des personnes qui n'ont pas t acclres. On peut tenter de jouer sur ce fait pour raccourcir la dure des voyages sur des distances qui paraissent inaccessibles."_

et encore : _" En effet, bien qu'il soit physiquement impossible de dpasser la vitesse de la lumire, le temps local au vaisseau se ralentit (par rapport au reste de l'univers) d'autant plus que celui-ci se rapproche de la vitesse de la lumire (voir dilatation du temps et paradoxe des jumeaux). Ainsi, il serait possible que le vaisseau parcoure l'univers  une vitesse proche de la lumire pendant des centaines ou des milliers d'annes, tandis que quelques annes seulement passeraient  bord du vaisseau."_

Traduction : Un vaisseaux voyageant  une vitesse proche de la vitesse de la lumire pourrait voyager pendant des milliers dannes terrestre alors que seulement quelques annes s'couleraient  son bord.  C'est dsolant de savoir que ces principes, qui  datent d'il y a quasiment un sicle, ne sont toujours pas connus du public, du moins d'une majorit importante du public.

Ces principes sont issus de la thorie de la relativit dEinstein. Je le dis pour ceux qui penseraient que a vient de scientifiques farfelus. Donc oui, les voyages sur de trs grandes distances sont possibles,  condition de pouvoir atteindre des vitesses proches de celle de la lumire. Le truc, c'est que lorsque les voyageurs arriveront  destination, aprs un voyage de quelques mois/annes, pour rejoindre une plante situ  plusieurs dizaines/centaines d'annes lumire, sur terre il se sera coul des milliers dannes. Ils auront t oubli depuis longtemps.

----------


## nikau6

> Je crois surtout que nikau6 est un troll


Et toi, ne serais tu pas un troll  l'insu de ton plein gr ?

Je te l'ai dj dis gamin, tais toi et instruis toi avec les liens que j'ai post. Aprs on reparlera si tu veux.

----------


## mm_71

> il est moins difficile pour une ETI d'envoyer un message malveillant pour radiquer les humains que d'envoyer des vaisseaux de guerre.


Tiens ? a c'est le point de dpart du scnario d'un vieux ( et mauvais ) film SF: La Mutante.



> rien ne peut voyager plus vite que la vitesse de la lumire, les extraterrestres trouveraient facile de nous liminer en utilisant une technologie surpuissante tout en se tenant  distance. Leur message pourrait contenir des logiciels malveillants et des spams qui pourraient contribuer  la chute de notre socit.


Si leurs messages ne voyagent pas plus vite que la lumire c'est windows 10 qui va rigoler en recevant des virus conus pour le commodore 64 et l'atari ST. En plus il faudrait qu'ils aient eu le temps d'tudier les systmes informatique, de recevoir les informations de crer les virus et de les renvoyer.
Mme si ils sont la porte  ct ( Alpha centauri ) il faut 8 ans et 6 mois pour qu'une demande d'information fasse l'aller / retour. Si ils sont  100 AL on verra a aprs l'avnement de l'ordinateur quantique,  moins qu'ils ne tentent de pirater les bouliers chinois.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ann%C3%A9e-lumi%C3%A8re



> Pour dfendre cette thorie, il a fait rfrence  ce qui s'est pass dans l'histoire, chaque fois que des humains ont rencontr d'autres personnes qu'ils jugeaient infrieures. Comme lorsque les Europens ont dcouvert les Amriques, et ce qui est arriv aux peuples autochtones :  Je trouve beaucoup plus convaincante l'analogie avec ce que nous savons de notre histoire... Y a-t-il une socit quelconque qui a eu une bonne exprience aprs avoir rencontr un envahisseur technologiquement avanc ? , s'est-il interrog.


Anthropocentrisme indigne d'un scientifique, il n'y a plus gure que dans les religions qu'on trouve des esprits assez limits pour croire que tout doit tre  l'image de l'homme dans des milliards de galaxies.
https://www.google.fr/url?q=http://s...rRSCTyrmCWTM5y



> un virus bactriologique cacher dans une petite mtorite serait plus efficace


Vu la vitesse de dplacement faut pas tre press et viser trs juste.



> Ce que je voulais dire c'est l'univers est tellement grand que mme si y'a des extra ter reste intelligent ou pas, c'est la mme chose que si on tait seul. on les rencontrera jamais car l'espace de recherche est trop vaste.


Et il ne faut pas oublier le facteur temps  l'chelle de l'univers qui se mesure en milliards d'annes, ils sont peut tre passs au temps des dinosaures ou passeront peut-tre aprs notre disparition. 
Si ils sont passs de nos jours et on observ les supporters d'un match de foot aprs avoir vu une mission de tl ralit ils auront sans doute dtal  grande vitesse pour nous inscrire dans la rubrique plante interdite.
Ceci dit il ne faut pas oublier qu'il existe aussi des scientifiques qui crivent un peu n'importe quoi pour faire parler d'eux, dans le contexte de paranoa actuel a tombe plutt pile.

----------


## Escapetiger

... Pas de souci en cas d'attaque de messages extraterrestres, on leur envoie des troupes d'lite norvgiennes et leur (nombreux) afficionados du monde entier  ::mrgreen::  :



Source : https://www.dreamstime.com/stock-pho...l-image2917273
_Norwegian viking troll stock image. Image of bergen, happy - 2917273_
Big Norwegian troll wearing viking helmet and holding a Norwegian flag. Bergen, Norway.

----------


## tomlev

> Tout est expliqu ici en dtail : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voyage_relativiste


C'est quand mme marrant, tu postes des liens pour tayer ton point de vue, mais ces liens montrent justement que tu te trompes... Je cite :




> Ainsi, il serait possible que le vaisseau parcoure l'univers  une vitesse proche de la lumire pendant des centaines ou des milliers d'annes, tandis que quelques annes seulement passeraient  bord du vaisseau.


Il s'coule donc clairement moins de temps  bord du vaisseau... Ce principe est d'ailleurs utilis dans de nombreux romans de science fiction : la plante des singes (Pierre Boulle), Hyperion (Dan Simmons), et plein d'autres. La SF n'est certes pas la ralit, mais les auteurs de SF prennent gnralement la peine de bien se documenter sur les principes physiques mis en uvre dans leurs romans...

Mais bon, vu le ton extrmement condescendant de tes messages, je n'ai aucune envie de continuer ce dbat, donc je m'arrterai l...

----------


## nikau6

> C'est quand mme marrant, tu postes des liens pour tayer ton point de vue, mais ces liens montrent justement que tu te trompes... Je cite :
> 
> 
> 
> Il s'coule donc clairement moins de temps  bord du vaisseau...
> 
> Mais bon, vu le ton extrmement condescendant de tes messages, je n'ai aucune envie de continuer ce dbat, donc je m'arrterai l...


Oui, il s'coule moins de temps  bord du vaisseaux c'est ce que je dis, et on ne peut plus clairement, je le dis mme plusieurs fois, c'est dingue !! Tu es sur de m'avoir bien lu ?? :-)
Et si tu relis bien la conversation depuis le dbut, tu remarqueras que la personne  commenc par me manquer de respect. Donc oui, je ne le respecte pas.

----------


## tomlev

> Oui, il s'coule moins de temps  bord du vaisseaux c'est ce que je dis :-) La vitesse rtrcit le temps. Tu es sur de m'avoir bien lu ?? :-)


Non, j'ai pas lu l'intgralit de tes messages, parce que trs franchement, tu parles trop... Je me suis born  corriger une affirmation errone, ce  quoi tu as rpondu que j'avais tort, en mettant un lien vers une page qui montrait que j'avais raison  ::aie:: 

Donc je te retourne la question : tu es sr de m'avoir bien lu ? Parce que c'est galement ce que je disais :




> Il s'coulerait bien 4 ans du point de vue des occupants de l'appareil, mais ils s'coulerait plusieurs sicles du point de vue des terriens.


 ::koi::

----------


## nikau6

> Non, j'ai pas lu l'intgralit de tes messages, parce que trs franchement, tu parles trop... Je me suis born  corriger une affirmation errone, ce  quoi tu as rpondu que j'avais tort, en mettant un lien vers une page qui montrait que j'avais raison 
> 
> Donc je te retourne la question : tu es sr de m'avoir bien lu ? Parce que c'est galement ce que je disais :


Ok bon. A bord d'un vaisseaux voyageant  la vitesse de la lumiere vers une toile  4 annes lumire il ne s'coulera que quelques semaines  bord de ce meme vaisseaux, alors que du point de vue des terriens le vaisseaux mettra 4 ans  arriver. C'est ce que disent les articles que j'ai post en lien. Si tu ne l'as pas compris c'est que tu as mal compris ce qu'ils disent. Et si tu ne veux pas relire depuis le dbut la conversation  alors ne t'en mle pas, cest la moindre des choses.

Toi tu dis qu' bord du vaisseaux il s'coulera 4 ans et que du point de vue des terriens il s'coulera des centaines d'annes. C'est faux. C'est marqu noir sur blanc dans les articles mis en lien.
Ou est le rtrcissement du temps dans ce que tu affirmes ?

----------


## RyzenOC

edit: il a raison, c'est le paradoxe des jumeaux de Langevin.
mea culpa, mais t'aurais pu donner un lien plus explicite de que tu voulait dire, comme celui la https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradoxe_des_jumeaux

----------


## foetus

> mais les auteurs de SF prennent gnralement la peine de bien se documenter sur les principes physiques mis en uvre dans leurs romans...


Il y a mme une branche qui s'appelle  "Hard SF" (<- lien wiki)  ::mrgreen::  avec des auteurs comme Isaac Asimov, Arthur C. Clarke, Stephen Baxter, ... qui sont de vrais scientifiques et qui souvent n'ont pas publi que des livres mais galement des publications/ divulgations scientifiques.

Mais souvent c'est trs difficile/ chiant  ::whistle::   lire comme La Machine suprme (The Mightiest Machine) de John W. Campbell  (<- lien wiki)

----------


## nikau6

> edit: il a raison, c'est le paradoxe des jumeaux de Langevin.


Merci

----------


## nikau6

> edit: il a raison, c'est le paradoxe des jumeaux de Langevin.
> mea culpa, mais t'aurais pu donner un lien plus explicite de que tu voulait dire, comme celui la https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradoxe_des_jumeaux


Je l'ai mis. Entre parenthse dans un message.

----------


## tomlev

> Ok bon. A bord d'un vaisseaux voyageant  la vitesse de la lumiere vers une toile  4 annes lumire il ne s'coulera que quelques semaines  bord de ce meme vaisseaux, alors que du point de vue des terriens le vaisseaux mettra 4 ans  arriver. C'est ce que disent les articles que j'ai post en lien. Si tu ne l'as pas compris c'est que tu as mal compris ce qu'ils disent. Et si tu ne veux pas relire depuis le dbut la conversation  alors ne t'en mle pas, cest la moindre des choses.
> 
> Toi tu dis qu' bord du vaisseaux il s'coulera 4 ans et que du point de vue des terriens il s'coulera des centaines d'annes. C'est faux. C'est marqu noir sur blanc dans les articles mis en lien.
> Ou est le rtrcissement du temps dans ce que tu affirmes ?


OK, au temps pour moi. Il ne faut effectivement pas 4 ans du point de vue du voyageur pour parcourir 4 annes lumires. D'ailleurs ce tableau donne des valeurs concrtes (mais il prend en compte une acclration et une dclration supportables par l'homme, ce qui rallonge les dures, d'o 7 ans pour Proxima Centauri).

Cela tant dit, tes arguments auraient plus de poids si tu les exposais sans prendre de haut tes interlocuteurs... Quand tu cris des choses comme a :




> Cultives toi un peu





> Tu devrais commencer par douter de toi mme. Tu dis beaucoup de btises. Mais bon, j'imagine que tu dois tre trs jeune, donc excusable, tu as encore tout le temps de te cultiver dans tout un tas de domaines.





> Arrtes de rpondre, tu te ridiculises encore plus. Tu n'a donc aucune pudeur ? Respect toi un peu et fait silence.


a nuit gravement  ta crdibilit, et a n'aide pas  prendre au srieux le fond de ton propos, mme quand il se trouve que tu as raison...

----------


## nikau6

> OK, au temps pour moi. Il ne faut effectivement pas 4 ans du point de vue du voyageur pour parcourir 4 annes lumires. D'ailleurs ce tableau donne des valeurs concrtes (mais il prend en compte une acclration et une dclration supportables par l'homme, ce qui rallonge les dures, d'o 7 ans pour Proxima Centauri).
> 
> Cela tant dit, tes arguments auraient plus de poids si tu les exposais sans prendre de haut tes interlocuteurs... Quand tu cris des choses comme a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a nuit gravement  ta crdibilit, et a n'aide pas  prendre au srieux le fond de ton propos, mme quand il se trouve que tu as raison...


J'avoue m'tre un peu emport.
Le tableau est intressant, merci. Et effectivement, ce que j'affirme prcdemment c'est dans le cas d'un vitesse de la lumire atteinte instantanment, comme pour un photon.
Donc, daprs le tableau, il faudrait 40 ans pour rejoindre le centre de la galaxie situ  30 000 annes lumire. Les voyages dans la galaxie sont possible, si, et seulement si, on arriver un jour  voyager  une vitesse proche de la lumire. C'est pas demain la veille, mais peut tre pas impossible.

----------


## nikau6

Et on pourrait mme atteindre les limites de l'Univers en moins de 100 ans. C'est fantastique !!

----------


## Jipt

> Et on pourrait mme atteindre *les limites de l'Univers* en moins de 100 ans. C'est fantastique !!


les limites de l'Univers, carrment !
a existe, a ?

----------


## nikau6

> les limites de l'Univers, carrment !
> a existe, a ?


Oui en voyageant  la vitesse de la lumire, ce qui provoque un rtrcissement du temps pour les occupants du vaisseaux. C'est mme moins de 100 ans aller-retour, j'avais mal lu. Par contre sur terre il se sera coul 30 milliards d'annes. Donc on part et on oubli.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voyage...num%C3%A9rique

----------


## Jipt

Je ne parlais pas de la dure du voyage, je parlais des limites de l'univers.

Comment a se passe quand on y arrive ? Par dfinition on ne peut pas les dpasser car elles sont toujours devant, mais en admettant qu'on y arrive, qu'est-ce qui empche de faire un pas de plus quand on y est ?
Il y a un mur ?

Parce qu'il me semblait que l'univers tait en expansion permanente -- enfin, a doit tre un dlire de scientifique qui a pris des trucs, parce qu'un univers en expansion c'est par rapport  autre chose, donc cet univers, celui en expansion, n'est pas unique, ae ae ae...

Un univers en expansion par rapport  autre chose, a fait deux objets -- ou trois, ou 1000, ou l'infini...

En fait tout a ne tient pas debout tant qu'on y pense avec nos 4 petites dimensions (3D + le temps), mme ces histoires de dplacements  presque la vitesse de la lumire s'y cassent les dents, il faut donc envisager des choses inconcevables en augmentant le nombre de dimensions.
Quelqu'un aurait une aspirine ?

----------


## nikau6

> Je ne parlais pas de la dure du voyage, je parlais des limites de l'univers.
> 
> Comment a se passe quand on y arrive ? Par dfinition on ne peut pas les dpasser car elles sont toujours devant, mais en admettant qu'on y arrive, qu'est-ce qui empche de faire un pas de plus quand on y est ?
> Il y a un mur ?
> 
> Parce qu'il me semblait que l'univers tait en expansion permanente -- enfin, a doit tre un dlire de scientifique qui a pris des trucs, parce qu'un univers en expansion c'est par rapport  autre chose, donc cet univers, celui en expansion, n'est pas unique, ae ae ae...
> 
> Un univers en expansion par rapport  autre chose, a fait deux objets -- ou trois, ou 1000, ou l'infini...
> 
> ...


Je ne suis pas un expert du sujet mais il me semble que l'on ne peut thoriquement pas sortir de l'Univers. C'est comme pour un piton sur la terre. Il finira toujours par revenir au point de dpart. L'univers c'est pareil, il n'a pas de bord.

Sinon, la thorie des multi-univers ne repose sur rien de tangible.  C'est purement gratuit et thorique. C'est une rponse de certains scientifiques qui furent trs drangs par ce qu'implique la prcision des constantes cosmologiques. Ces constantes prouvent que l'Univers ne doit rien au hasard, ce qui ramne  Dieu, d'une certaine faon, j'ai bien dis d'une certaine faon. Donc ils ont pondu cette thorie qui parle d'une infinit d'Univers. Et si les Univers sont infinis, alors ils peuvent  nouveau affirmer que l'Univers a put naitre par hasard. Puisque les Univers sont infinis, il peut trs bien y en avoir eu un qui a par hasard produit des constantes aussi prcises.

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne suis pas un expert du sujet mais il me semble que l'on ne peut thoriquement pas sortir de l'Univers. C'est *comme* pour un piton sur la terre.


Pas du tout !
La Terre est contenue dans un systme o l'on peut se balader ; dans quoi l'Univers fini dont tu parles est-il contenu pour que la comparaison soit valable ?

Allez, au pieu !
 ::coucou::

----------


## nikau6

> Pas du tout !
> La Terre est contenue dans un systme o l'on peut se balader ; dans quoi l'Univers fini dont tu parles est-il contenu pour que la comparaison soit valable ?
> 
> Allez, au pieu !


Pour le contenant la, personne n'a la rponse :-)

----------


## Jipt

> Pour le contenant la, personne n'a la rponse :-)


C'est ce que je dis toujours : _ne jamais se poser de questions pour lesquelles il n'y aura jamais de rponses_, a vite de se faire mal  la tte,  ::ptdr:: 

Bonne journe bonne semaine, on peut clturer (pi c'est pas trolldi, hui,  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce qui est certains c'est que si une civilisation extraterrestre russie  nous contacter un jour, c'est qu'elle serra beaucoup plus avanc que nous.
Notre connaissance actuel de l'univers est extremement limit.
Il y a beaucoup de thories, les choses sont remises en question (c'est comme a que la science fonctionne).

Avec nos connaissances actuelles du voyage dans l'espace il est impossible de se rendre sur une plante habitable. (aprs ce qui inhabitable pour nous est peut tre habitable pour quelqu'un d'autre, dj sur terre on a des exemples de formes de vies dans des conditions extrmes).
L'univers est trop grand, la vitesse de dplacement est trop lente, la consommation d'nergie est trop forte.

Mais il existe peut tre des civilisations beaucoup plus avanc que l'humain, qui comprennent beaucoup mieux l'univers.
Et peut tre qu'il est possible de se dplacer dans l'univers, rapidement et en utilisant moins d'nergie, mais a m'tonnerait quand mme...

----------


## wolinn

Une hypothse sur les limites de l'univers  :;):

----------


## mm_71

> C'est ce que je dis toujours : ne jamais se poser de questions pour lesquelles il n'y aura jamais de rponses, a vite de se faire mal  la tte,


Mais comment affirmer qu'une question ne peut avoir de rponse si cette question n'est pas pose ?
Je ramasse les copies dans 2 heures.

----------


## Jipt

> Mais comment affirmer qu'une question ne peut avoir de rponse si cette question n'est pas pose ?
> Je ramasse les copies dans 2 heures.


Ah, a dpasse la froide logique pour entrer dans le monde du feeling, du pifomtre, de l'impression, de l'estim, du senti, toutes choses non scientifiques et qui me font dire que plutt que de perdre son temps avec ces questions (= fuite en avant pour ne pas affronter la ralit), on ferait mieux de se proccuper des problmes actuels prsents ici depuis la nuit des temps, genre la faim dans le monde (et non pas la fin, je prcise pour les spcialistes de l'orthographe approximative et alatoire).

Voil, il me reste 1 heure, j'ai le temps d'aller embraser mes collgues,  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## RyzenOC

> on ferait mieux de se proccuper des problmes actuels prsents ici depuis la nuit des temps, genre la faim dans le monde


Y'a dj miss univers qui s'en occupe, elle s'occupe aussi de la *faim* de la guerre dans le monde et de l'injustice.

sinon j'aime a penser que l'on est la seul espce intelligente dans l'univers, que l'on ai une anomalie. Je trouve cette thorie plus drle que d'avoir des millions dhommes vert dans chaque galaxies.
Mais le plus drle se serait que des extra terrestre nous rendent visite mais que ces extra terrestre soient nous dans le futur. Chacun ces fantasmes en science fiction.
cela dit tre la seul espce intelligente dans l'univers est possible ou plutt je devrait dire tre la seul espce existante aujourd'hui.


Moi je reste sur ma question initiale, qu'es qui a fait que les dinosaures sont rester des tres primitif et que les hommes ont voluer technologiquement ?
Pourquoi en des millions d'annes les dinosaures ont fait la mme chose : chasser dormir
Pourquoi l'homme lui aussi pendant les milliers d'annes n'a fait que cela et d'un coup ces mis  construire des pyramides ? d'un coup car si l'on regarde l'volution, l"homme a pass plus temps  vivre dans une grotte qu'a dompter la nature et a construire des habitats et cette volution du savoir est exponentiel, en seulement 2000 ans on est pass de l'arc au char dassaut, du cheval  la navette spatial.

la vie doit elle donc forcment produire des tres intelligent ? ou la norme serait plutt de stagner  des vgtaux/planctons ?

----------


## nikau6

> on ferait mieux de se proccuper des problmes actuels prsents ici depuis la nuit des temps, genre la faim dans le monde (et non pas la fin, je prcise pour les spcialistes de l'orthographe approximative et alatoire).


L'un n'empche pas l'autre. La faim dans le monde est voulue, dcid en pleine conscience, par nos maitres capitaliste. Chassons ces vampires psychopathes assoiffs de pouvoir et d'argent et il y aura  bouffer pour tout le monde.

----------


## RyzenOC

et concernant le paradoxe des jumeaux de Langevin cela ne change rien au probleme.
Si des extra terrestre voyage a la vitesse de l'univers, le jour ou ils arriverons sur terre il se sera quand coul des milliers/millions d'annes.

Cela veut dire que pour nous rendre visite aujourd'hui, ils ont du deviner que la terre allait abriter la vie il y'a des millions d'annes.

et en faite cela pose plus de probleme que cela en rpond, on dcouvre chaque annes des plantes habitable, non pas habitable, qui tait habitable ils y'a des milliers/millions d'annes. On peut faire le voyage en quelque semaine sauf que arriver la bas il se sera encore coul des milliers dannes assez pour rendre la plante inhabitable.

peu importe la situation, on a toujours un train de retard. Lunivers tant fait ainsi, la vie est peut tre condamn  rester dans son systme solaire

----------


## Ryu2000

> sinon j'aime a penser que l'on est la seul espce intelligente dans l'univers, que l'on ai une anomalie. Je trouve cette thorie plus drle que d'avoir des millions dhommes vert dans chaque galaxies.


Vu le nombre d'toiles dans l'univers (et le fait qu'il peut y avoir plusieurs plantes autours de chaque toile), ainsi que l'ge de l'univers, il est probable d'autre formes dintelligence ont exist, existent, ont existeront.
Ce serait un peu triste de se dire que nous sommes la seule forme de vie intelligente de l'univers...
Les conditions  l'apparition de la vie et de lintelligence ne sont surement pas si rare que a.
Certains estiment le nombre d'toile dans l'univers  300 x 1021.




> Mais le plus drle se serait que des extra terrestre nous rendent visite mais que ces extra terrestre soient nous dans le futur.


Si des extraterrestres nous rendent visite c'est que leur civilisation est beaucoup plus intelligente que la notre.
Dans le sens o l'humanit va disparaitre, dans relativement peu de temps et que nous n'arriveront jamais  un niveau de technologie suffisant.

L'humain est faible, goste, gocentrique.
Il se laisse manipuler par des puissants.
L'humain ne respecte pas sa propre plante, la vie dans le sol est morte  cause des engrais et autres additifs.
La situation des ocans est catastrophique  cause de la pollution.
L'air est toxique.
Le nombre d'humain sur terre est beaucoup trop lev et augmente exponentiellement.
Les requins se font tuer, les abeilles disparaissent, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'espoir pour l'avenir...

Il ne faut pas croire que la technologie va continuer d'avancer pendant des sicles et des millnaires.
On est plus proche de la fin que du dbut.

Il est trop tard pour sauver la terre, surtout si on est 7,5 milliards...
C'est un phnomne naturel qui arrive  toutes les chelles, la population est trop nombreuse, elle bouffe toutes les ressources et elle disparat.
Si a se trouve les gens de lle de pque ont disparu comme a.

----------


## RyzenOC

> L'humain est faible, goste, gocentrique.
> Il se laisse manipuler par des puissants.
> L'humain ne respecte pas sa propre plante, la vie dans le sol est morte  cause des engrais et autres additifs.
> La situation des ocans est catastrophique  cause de la pollution.
> L'air est toxique.
> Le nombre d'humain sur terre est beaucoup trop lev et augmente exponentiellement.
> Les requins se font tuer, les abeilles disparaissent, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'espoir pour l'avenir...
> 
> Il ne faut pas croire que la technologie va continuer d'avancer pendant des sicles et des millnaires.
> ...



Homo Sapiens en a vue pire tu sais, ont a survcut a plusieurs res glaciaires en exterminant les mammouth, on  survcut  une guerre racial avec homo erectus (c'est pas une guerre avec des lances mais une guerre biologique naturel et non voulue (transmission de maladie, impossibilit de se reproduire entre les 2 espces...ctait invitable le plus faible des 2 allait crever). Nous survirons  la pollution en exterminant une autre espce.
Les algues et les insectes sont de bon candidats pour assurer notre survie.

----------


## nikau6

> et concernant le paradoxe des jumeaux de Langevin cela ne change rien au probleme.
> Si des extra terrestre voyage a la vitesse de l'univers, le jour ou ils arriverons sur terre il se sera quand coul des milliers/millions d'annes.
> 
> Cela veut dire que pour nous rendre visite aujourd'hui, ils ont du deviner que la terre allait abriter la vie il y'a des millions d'annes.
> 
> et en faite cela pose plus de probleme que cela en rpond, on dcouvre chaque annes des plantes habitable, non pas habitable, qui tait habitable ils y'a des milliers/millions d'annes. On peut faire le voyage en quelque semaine sauf que arriver la bas il se sera encore coul des milliers dannes assez pour rendre la plante inhabitable.
> 
> peu importe la situation, on a toujours un train de retard.


C'est vrai pour les voyages sur de trs trs longues distances, mais pas pour des voyages de quelques dizaines, centaines, voir milliers d'annes lumire. Et a fait dj pas mal de plantes. 

Pire encore, un voyage  la vitesse de la lumire au confins de l'univers prendrait des dizaines de milliards d'annes du point de vue de ce qui n'est pas acclr. Donc l'univers aura peut tre disparu avant que l'on arrive  destination. Ce serait un voyage dans le futur pour un individu qui voudrait vivre la fin de l'univers. 
Parce que cette thorie permet le voyage dans le futur. Avec des voyages de quelques heures/jours on pourrait all voir  quoi ressemblera le monde dans quelques mois/annes, et prendre des dcisions en foncions, a c'est terrifiant.

EDIT : non puisque que l'on ne peut pas voyager dans le pass.

----------


## fanmanga

Savez vous que il y a un autre grande obstacle au voyage de grande distance .
J'ai dja lu un article qui disent que l'humain est incapable de voyager dans un endroit ferm pour des longues durs et que il peux devenir fou sans parler d'effet de radiation.

----------


## nikau6

Et n'oublions pas la thorie des trous de ver, qui nous permettrait de nous affranchir des problmes causs par les voyages relativistes. Et la les dplacements sont instantans, et peu importe les distances. C'est  mon avis le moyen le plus raliste de voyager dans l'Univers. Parce que les problmes lis aux voyages relativistes sont quand mme trs importants, trs, trs, gnants. 
Don avec les trous de ver des E.Ts peuvent venir nous voir en une fraction de seconde, et ce mme si ils habitent  l'autre bout de l'Univers.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trou_de_ver

----------


## nikau6

> Savez vous que il y a un autre grande obstacle au voyage de grande distance .
> J'ai dja lu un article qui disent que l'humain est incapable de voyager dans un endroit ferm pour des longues durs et que il peux devenir fou sans parler d'effet de radiation.


Avec la ralit virtuelle augment a ne sera bientt plus un problme

----------


## Ryu2000

> Homo Sapiens en a vue pire tu sais (...) Nous survirons  la pollution en exterminant une autre espce.


L'humain est dj responsable de la disparition de centaines despces.
La situation ne fait qu'empirer...
Si on voulait sauver la plante on rechercherait la *dcroissance*, on essaierait de manger bio et local, de faire de la permaculture.
Et qu'est-ce qu'on fait  la place ?
On fait le TAFTA/CETA et d'autre truc mondialiste du mme genre, on veut produire l o c'est le moins chre et consommer partout la mme chose.

Vivement le prochain cataclysme qui tuera plus de 90% de la population humaine.
L'humanit c'est comme Windows, parfois il faut la formater.

Il y a des populations trs fertile sur terre, les japonais ne le sont plus du tout et c'est bof chez les occidentaux (en mme temps, les gens n'ont pas confiance dans le futur, ils savent que leur enfant auront du mal  trouver du travail).
Donc la population mondiale va continuer d'augmenter.
Bon a va que ceux qui font des enfants sont dans des pays pauvre et n'ont pas le niveau de vie des occidentaux, sinon ce serait impossible.





> Les algues et les insectes sont de bon candidats pour assurer notre survie.


Les insectes comestibles sont souvent des prdateurs, si on les mange, a va poser plus de problmes qu'autre chose...
J'imagine qu'on peut produire des algues avec de l'eau et de la lumire, mais quand on voit la production de spiruline en France, on est pas prt de survivre grce  a...

C'est bien de regarder Lipide, Glucide, Protine, les 3 sont indispensable.
Mais il y a des tonnes de micro nutriment, qu'on trouve en mangeant plein de choses varis et qui sont trs utile galement.




> l'humain est incapable de voyager dans un endroit ferm pour des longues durs


Dans les films de science fiction, on les endors pendant des annes.
Je crois que c'est comme a dans Alien et 2001, l'Odysse de l'espace.

----------


## fanmanga

> Dans les films de science fiction, on les endors pendant des annes.
> Je crois que c'est comme a dans Alien et 2001, l'Odysse de l'espace.


Pour l'instant on n'arrive pas a faire ca portant il y a des animeaux qui peuvent faire ca.

----------


## fanmanga

> Avec la ralit virtuelle augment a ne sera bientt plus un problme


Le problme est que tu es loin de ta famille et de tes amis sa laisse un vide motionelle et mme la ralit augemnt ne fera rien.
Mme pour aller sur mars la nasa fait des tests en enfermant des gens pour voir leur tat psychologique,et la meilleur solultion c'est d'envoyer des familles et des amis quand le voyage dure longtemps pour pas avoir de risque de folie.

----------


## Glutinus

> Deux astrophysiciens pensent que les signaux venus de lespace pourraient contenir du code malveillant et que, dans ce cas, il serait impossible de sen dbarrasser  coup sr. Le scnario d'un prochain film de SF ?
> Dans les uvres de science-fiction, les extraterrestres sont souvent reprsents comme des tres destructeurs, capable de terrasser notre monde grce  leurs technologies (Guerre des mondes, V) ou leurs capacits physiologiques proche du parasite (Alien, Bodysnatcher). Mais deux chercheurs en astrophysique, Michael Hippke et John G. Learned, pensent trs srieusement  une autre voie de destruction, peu explore jusqu' prsent : le malware.
> 
> Depuis des annes, nous scrutons lespace  la recherche dun message venant dune civilisation lointaine, trs lointaine. Mais le jour o un tel message nous arrivera, comment faut-il ragir ? Et si le message, en apparence pacifique, tait infect par un code malveillant capable danantir toutes nos infrastructures ?
> 
> Daprs ltude des deux chercheurs, seuls les messages simples, que lon peut transcrire sur papier, peuvent tre accepts sans aucun danger. En revanche, les messages complexes - qui ncessitent lusage dun ordinateur pour leur dchiffrement ou leur dcompression - seraient impossibles  dcontaminer avec une totale assurance. Il y aurait donc toujours un risque, aussi faible soit-il, que  lordinateur excute un code extraterrestre malveillant .  
> 
> La prison parfaite nexiste pas
> Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas tout simplement utiliser une machine totalement isole pour dchiffrer le message ? Le problme, expliquent-ils, cest que la prison parfaite nexiste pas. Il existe toujours un moyen pour svader, ce que les hackers savent bien.
> ...


Waouh,
Pendant l'espace d'un instant, j'ai cru que fanmanga avait appris  apprendre  parler correctement le franais.
Ou alors il a oubli d'crire en faisant plein de fautes farfelues   ::roll::

----------


## fanmanga

Hi hi ta pas vu la source a la fin d'article mais apparemment c'est interdit de faire copier coller mme si tu mets la source c'est ce que ma dis un modrateur ici.

----------


## fanmanga

Bon revenant a la thorie de l'existence des extraterrestres cette thorie est valide seulement si la thorie de l'volution est valide.
La thorie de l'volution est une belle thorie bas sur l'observation de la vie dans la nature mais ca reste qu'une thorie il n'est pas valide a 100%.

Puis si les extraterrestres n'existent pas dans l'univers ca veux dire que la thorie de l'volution n'est pas valide et que il faut chercher une autre thorie que la thorie de l'volution pour expliquer la prsence de la vie sur terre.

Selon l'quation de Drake et l'chelle de Kardachev et l'age de l'univers et la prsence et la rsistance de la vie par tous dans la terre les extraterrestres il faut les voir partout mais en vois rien a ne confirme pas la thorie de l'volution.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89quation_de_Drake
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89chelle_de_Kardachev

----------


## Ryu2000

> si les extraterrestres n'existent pas dans l'univers ca veux dire que la thorie de l'volution n'est pas valide


Pas forcment...

Dj on ne pourra jamais tre certains que les extraterrestres n'existent pas.
Pour prouver que quelque chose existe, il suffit de montrer un exemple.
Pour prouver que quelque chose n'existe pas c'est plus compliqu.

La thorie de l'volution c'est qu' la base toutes les conditions taient runie, et paf ! a a fait un microbe dans de l'eau. (en simplifiant a commence un peu prs comme a)
Quelque part on a tous un anctre commun qui tait une ponge.
Mais peut tre que les conditions ne sont quasiment jamais toutes runies.

Comme dans le clip (a tombe j'ai t un gros fan de Big Beat) :

----------


## nikau6

> Pas forcment...
> 
> Dj on ne pourra jamais tre certains que les extraterrestres n'existent pas.
> Pour prouver que quelque chose existe, il suffit de montrer un exemple.
> Pour prouver que quelque chose n'existe pas c'est plus compliqu.
> 
> La thorie de l'volution c'est qu' la base toutes les conditions taient runie, et paf ! a a fait un microbe dans de l'eau. (en simplifiant a commence un peu prs comme a)
> Quelque part on a tous un anctre commun qui tait une ponge.
> Mais peut tre que les conditions ne sont quasiment jamais toutes runies.



Et peut etre que les conditions sont trs souvent runies.

----------


## fanmanga

> Pas forcment...
> 
> Dj on ne pourra jamais tre certains que les extraterrestres n'existent pas.
> Pour prouver que quelque chose existe, il suffit de montrer un exemple.
> Pour prouver que quelque chose n'existe pas c'est plus compliqu.
> 
> La thorie de l'volution c'est qu' la base toutes les conditions taient runie, et paf ! a a fait un microbe dans de l'eau. (en simplifiant a commence un peu prs comme a)
> Quelque part on a tous un anctre commun qui tait une ponge.
> Mais peut tre que les conditions ne sont quasiment jamais toutes runies.
> ...


et paf  a a fait un microbe dans de l'eau c'est facile de dire ca aller montre moi l'exprience qui fait ca il n'existe pas est dja un microbe est trs complexe.
Les expriences qui appuis la thorie d'volultion sont la cration des acides amins rien n'avoir avec toute la complexit d'un petit microbe.

----------


## onilink_

> et concernant le paradoxe des jumeaux de Langevin cela ne change rien au probleme.
> Si des extra terrestre voyage a la vitesse de l'univers, le jour ou ils arriverons sur terre il se sera quand coul des milliers/millions d'annes.
> 
> Cela veut dire que pour nous rendre visite aujourd'hui, ils ont du deviner que la terre allait abriter la vie il y'a des millions d'annes.


Ou qu'ils ont juste visit tout ce qu'ils pouvaient. a fait plusieurs fois que tu restes bloqu sur le principe qu'ils ne nous trouveront jamais car ils ne nous cherchent pas.
Mais pourquoi chercher un endroit particulier si on pourrait TOUT visiter a la fois?
Je parle des von neuman probes, qui sont en thorie faisables et ont laiss place a de nombreuses questions (comme le paradoxe de Fermi), car si une civilisation en a un jour ralis, elles finiront un jour par passer par chez nous.

Bon aprs la "rponse" la plus probable au paradoxe de Fermi, c'est justement les distances temporelles entre N civilisations plutt que les distances physiques.




> Bon revenant a la thorie de l'existence des extraterrestres cette thorie est valide seulement si la thorie de l'volution est valide.
> La thorie de l'volution est une belle thorie bas sur l'observation de la vie dans la nature mais ca reste qu'une thorie il n'est pas valide a 100%.


La thorie de l'volution est valide jusqu'a preuve du contraire (et a n'arrivera pas, au 'pire' a impliquera juste quelques lgres modifications sur des points que l'on comprendra mieux). Et, a ce que je sache, elle n'explique en elle mme pas do vient la vie (je crois pas qu'elle cherche a rponse a cette question a la base), mais comment la vie peut se complexifier et comment cela arrive (les causes et les effets).

----------


## RyzenOC

> La thorie de l'volution est valide jusqu'a preuve du contraire (et a n'arrivera pas, au 'pire' a impliquera juste quelques lgres modifications sur des points que l'on comprendra mieux). Et, a ce que je sache, elle n'explique en elle mme pas do vient la vie (je crois pas qu'elle cherche a rponse a cette question a la base), mais comment la vie peut se complexifier et comment cela arrive (les causes et les effets).



correction :
mais comment la vie peut se complexifier et comment cela arrive (les causes et les effets) *sur terre*.

Par contre que veut tu dire par se "complexifier" ?

----------


## onilink_

Ben, le passage d'un tre unicellulaire a pluricellulaire par exemple.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Si ils   existent, pourquoi ils auraient forcment envie de nous rencontrer ?
Faire du tourisme spatiale ?
Acheter de l'artinasat local I-phone, Ferrari,haute couture,...

Mes auteurs ont trop regard de films de science fiction
"Independent Day" et "Virus "pour le virus informatique
De toute faon une civilisation avance n'utiliserait jamais Windows,  peuttre Linux.
Il faudrait rebooter l'ordinateur de bord toutes les 50 annes lumires, et risquer un crash du systme de navigation, ils ne serait pas pret d'arriver.

"La mutante" pour le cadeau empoisonn un cheval de Troie quoi, pas super original.

La premire srie "V" et la "4me dimension" pour les humains comestibles, l c'est moi qui ajoute ces derniers

Et Stargate SG1 pour les envahisseurs suprieurs technologiquement
Les Goa'uld sont un peu des conquistador, qui ont impos aussi leur religion
Stargate Atlantis qui est juste une histoire de vampire extraterreste

Tous ces filsm nous renvoient  la colonisation, et l'atttidude peu  glorieuse des Europens

A moins qu'ils aient besoin de faire le plein de gazole pour repartir en secoupe chez eux, ou d'uranium.
De toute faon je pense que ce qui peut tre trouver chez nous peut l'tre ailleurs, comme dj dit, la vie y compris.

On a trouv des traces primitives de vies organiques, sur mars, je crois.
Si prs  de chez nous , c'est peut tre le signe que  la vie n'est pas si rare.
Et peut tre la vie  vient elle mme  aussi de l'espace , par le bombardement de mtorites

Et puis vous voqu  l'quation de  Drake  implicitement
En laquelle je crois,   tel point que je me demande c'est pas possible  qu'on est pas un voisin
c'est sur qu'il y a de la vie ailleurs, mais nous ne sommes pas  leur port c'est certain.
L'inverse reste  prouver.

Si c'est si dangereux dans l'espace il faudrait commencer par toper nos missions radios
Il y a peut tre dans l'espace des civilisation qui regardent nos programmes tl et coutes notre radio.
Et  peut tre que le sti  manquer les missions radios extraterreste de plusieurs annes.
C'est juste un rendez-vous manquer

Il y a eut plusieurs extinction  de la vie sur terre.
La vie s'est peut tre aussi teinte aussi ailleurs.
Si les dinausaure ne s'taient pas pris  une mtorites ils aurait volu sous formes de lzard bipde.

Mais je ne suis pas d'accord sur un point avec vous
Des formes de vies ont survcus  ce cataclysme et nous en descendons et a fait que nous somme issu d'une plus grande dure d'volution que vous nle dites.

Bon je ferai mieux  de me coucher, je crois que je dis n'importe quoi

----------


## Sunchaser

> Si ils   existent, pourquoi ils auraient forcment envie de nous rencontrer ?


Parce que, srieusement, il y a vraiment de belles nanas terre, non? Rien que pour ca, je tranverserais bien qq galaxies moi.




> Il y a peut tre dans l'espace des civilisation qui regardent nos programmes tl et coutes notre radio.


Grave ! Et ils paient pas les redevances en plus !
Bande de petits saloupiots!




> Si les dinausaure ne s'taient pas pris  une mtorites ils aurait volu sous formes de lzard bipde.


Ils ont eu le temps d'voluer, sur plusieurs centaines de milliers d'annes et la seule chose qu'ils sont devenus ce sont .. des dinosaures. De gros trucs, mi reptiles - mi volaille, avec des estomacs normes et un tout petit cerveau, passant leur temps a manger, faire caca et se reproduire.
Vraiment, l'exprience tait marrante au dbut, mais il a fallu qu'on la stoppe.
Heureusement pour vous, un de nous s'est rendu compte que certaines espces "mineures"  l'poque avaient un meilleur potentiel, on a fait de la place, et .. vous voila.
Sur ce, ce que j'ai dit sur l'exprience "dinosaure" devrait vous faire rflechir.
A bon entendeur ...

Sinon 


> ne pas ouvrir de messages extraterrestres


: ok, mais la boite de chocolats qu'ils m'ont offert a Noel vous croyez que je peux l'ouvrir?

----------


## Ryu2000

> et paf  a a fait un microbe dans de l'eau c'est facile de dire ca aller montre moi l'exprience qui fait ca il n'existe pas est dja un microbe est trs complexe.


Ouais en fait je me suis tromp, je voulais dire "des organismes unicellulaires".
Mais aprs des millions d'annes a a bien fini par faire des microbes.




> Je parle des von neuman probes, qui sont en thorie faisables et ont laiss place a de nombreuses questions (comme le paradoxe de Fermi), car si une civilisation en a un jour ralis, elles finiront un jour par passer par chez nous.


Pas forcment, l'univers est immense.

Recensement galactique : un Univers visible au 7000 milliards de galaxies naines



> Les astronomes estiment quil y a entre 100 milliards et 200 milliards de galaxies dans lunivers connu. Une seule galaxie, comme la Voie Lacte, peut contenir plus de 200 milliards dtoiles normales. Environ 75 % de toutes les toiles de la Voie Lacte sont moiti moins massives que notre Soleil. Dans lunivers dans son ensemble, la majorit des galaxies sont classes dans la catgorie naines, chacune avec moins de quelques centaines de millions dtoiles.


Parfois il y a des plantes autours des toiles.




> Il y a eut plusieurs extinction  de la vie sur terre.
> La vie s'est peut tre aussi teinte aussi ailleurs.


La vie finie toujours par s'teindre.
Quand il y a de la vie sur une plante c'est phmre.

C'est pour a que j'avais dis a au dbut :



> - Est-ce qu'il est possible que d'autres formes de vies intelligences existent das l'univers :
> Probablement, vu l'immensit de l'univers (en volume comme en temps, puisqu'il y avait peut tre de la vie quelque part il y a des milliards d'annes, il y aura peut tre de la vie quelque part dans des milliards d'annes)


Peut tre qu'il y a eu de la vie sur une autre plante du systme solaire, il y a trs longtemps.
Du coup a voudrait dire que les conditions  lapparition de la vie ne sont pas si rare que a.
Parce que 2 plantes avec de la vie dans un seul systme solaire c'est norme.

Mais j'y crois pas trop...

----------


## fanmanga

> Ben, le passage d'un tre unicellulaire a pluricellulaire par exemple.





> Ouais en fait je me suis tromp, je voulais dire "des organismes unicellulaires".
> Mais aprs des millions d'annes a a bien fini par faire des microbes.


Ca en sais pas le passage des acides anims vers l'unicellulaire et le passage d'unicellulaire vers multicellulaire.

Je trouve ridicule de dire que sous certaine conditions les acides anims s'assemble pour donner une unicellulaire  dja une cellule unicellulaire est trs complexe.
C'est comme dire ta des pieces aller fait moi une voiture autonome mme si la nature a un infini de temps il n'arrivera jamais a faire une voiture sauf si il y a un crateur qui rassemble les bon morceaux et programe la voiture.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est comme dire ta des pieces aller fait moi une voiture autonome mme si la nature a un infini de temps il n'arrivera jamais a faire une voiture sauf si il y a un crateur qui rassemble les bon morceaux et programe la voiture.


a c'est la thorie de l'intelligent design :
Dessein intelligent

Dans la thorie de l'volution classique, il y a des individus qui se multiplient et des mutations ont lieu.
Parfois la mutation de l'individu lui donne un avantage, ce qui va lui permettre de plus se reproduire et pareil pour ses descendants.
Ceux qui sont adapt se reproduisent plus.

C'est a la slection naturelle et a on peut le constater dans la nature.
Maintenant a n'existe plus et a donne Idiocraty.
Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, mais certains disent que plus tu es intelligent moins tu fais d'enfant. (globalement)
Vous pouvez essayer de comparer une carte de la fcondit avec une carte du QI, mais a ne voudra pas dire grand chose...

Ce qui est certains c'est que le QI moyen diminue.
Le QI ne mesure pas grand chose en ralit...
On a quand mme le sentiment que les gens sont de moins en moins intelligent.

----------


## RyzenOC

> La vie finie toujours par s'teindre.
> Quand il y a de la vie sur une plante c'est phmre.


et pourquoi cela ?
en informatique dans un algorithme gntique l'algo boucle si il atteint un maximum local.
C'est ce qui ces pass avec les dinosaures, l'algorithme a fait n'importe quoi, il a produit des tres normes et donc pas efficient. Cela a cre une boucle car ces tres normes tait invincible et dbile. Aucune autres espce ne pouvait donc les dominer, il a fallu un talement externe (chute d'une mtorite) pour relancer l'algorithme.

l'algorithme n'a pas produit les mmes erreurs, des tres plus petits et donc moins consommateur de matire premire. Cela a cre Homo Sapien capable de dominer la nature et de contrler la vie elle mme.

A partir du moment ou lo'n domine la nature, nous ne somme plus l'esclave de cette dernire et donc on peut prosprer.

Bien sur nous ne somme pas a l'abri d'une nouvelle chute d'une grosse mtorite, d'un trou noir, d'une super nova... nous n'avons pas encore la technologie pour nous en protger, le challenge c'est d'avoir la technologie pour s'en protger ou pour se barrer de cette plante avec que cela arrive.
A la diffrence des dinosaures c'est que nous nous en avons les capacit, les dinosaures eux sont rester dbile du dbut  la fin.

Chez l'homme on retrouve aussi la mme chose, certaines tributs en Amazonie sont rester primitives jusqu l'an 2000 jusqu ce qu'on les dcouvres et qu'on les illuminent de notre savoir technologique.

Mais une civilisation avance peut aussi faire le choix de pratiquer l'isolationnisme. La chine jusqu la rvolution industriel a toujours t suprieure technologiquement (poudre noir, bronze...)  l'europen. Mais la chine et plus particulirement la dynastie Ming a opter pour l'isolationnisme.

L'exploration, la dcouverte de l'univers nintresse pas tous le monde. D'ailleurs cela fait un petit moment quon ai pas retourn sur la lune et que le budget de la Nasa diminue chaque annes. Il y'a d'autre priorit actuellement. Et on peut imaginer que ET en a d'autre aussi plus urgente que d'aller sur terre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> et pourquoi cela ?


Ben parce que c'est comme a...
La vie ne peut pas tre ternelle.

 la toute fin, le soleil va exploser, et ce sera fini pour l'intgralit du systme solaire.
Les toiles finissent par mourir et a faut le savoir. (selon la taille elles produisent des choses diffrentes)

Je ne matrise pas le truc, mais il me semble que dans la thorie officielle, il y a un noyau interne au centre de la terre, et ce noyau interne ne va pas durer ternellement.

De toute faon bien avant a, il y a le problme de l'humain, qui pollue, qui consomme des ressources, qui se multiplie.
L'humanit est une forme de cancer pour la plante.

Certains partent dans un dlire "Comme on a dtruit notre plante, on va fuir vers une autre plante".
Alors peut tre qu'un jour ce sera ralisable (mais c'est loin d'tre gagn...).
Trs peu de personne pourront y aller.

----------


## fanmanga

> a c'est la thorie de l'intelligent design :
> Dessein intelligent
> 
> Dans la thorie de l'volution classique, il y a des individus qui se multiplient et des mutations ont lieu.
> Parfois la mutation de l'individu lui donne un avantage, ce qui va lui permettre de plus se reproduire et pareil pour ses descendants.
> Ceux qui sont adapt se reproduisent plus.
> 
> C'est a la slection naturelle et a on peut le constater dans la nature.
> Maintenant a n'existe plus et a donne Idiocraty.
> ...


L'volution classique n'explique pas la base le passage de l'acide anim a l'unicellulaire ni le passage de l'unicelulaire au multicellulaire et les anomalies observs contre la thorie de l'volution sont carts et aussi les chantillons qui valide la thorie ne sont pas suffisantes par rapport a l'age et la varit de la vie sur terre.
et a chaque fois que darwin est contr en rentre sous la petite porte pour valider la thorie.
Par exemple la en parle d'un Darwin a l'envers
http://www.gurumed.org/2018/03/05/da...ouvel-hybride/

----------


## fanmanga

> Si ils   existent, pourquoi ils auraient forcment envie de nous rencontrer ?
> 
> 
> On a trouv des traces primitives de vies organiques, sur mars, je crois.
> Si prs  de chez nous , c'est peut tre le signe que  la vie n'est pas si rare.
> Et peut tre la vie  vient elle mme  aussi de l'espace , par le bombardement de mtorites


Tu te trompe aucun trace de la vie sur mars.
La seule trace de la vie mise en vidence dans l'espace c'est autour de la terre on a trouv des bacteries dans la racteur de l'ISS mais c'est possible que sa soit juste une contamination faite par les astronomes en tous cas ses bacteries sont bien terrestres .
https://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...ingue-iss.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'volution classique n'explique pas la base le passage de l'acide anim a l'unicellulaire ni le passage de l'unicelulaire au multicellulaire et les anomalies observ contre la thorie de l'volution sont carts et aussi l'chantillon qui valide la thorie ne sont pas suffisante par rapport a l'age de la vie sur terre.


Oui ben avant de savoir tu cherches...
Pour l'instant c'est la thorie qui colle le mieux.
Mais en Histoire, en Science, il y a un truc gnial qu'on appelle "rvisionnisme" et a consiste  dire "en fait a ne marche pas comme on pensait que a marchait et voil les preuves".
On croit quelque chose, jusqu' ce qu'on ait des preuves qui montrent qu'on avait tord.
Les connaissances avancent.

Un jour il y aura peut tre des scientifiques qui vont dcouvrir les dtails qui manquent.
Mais bon de toute faon, jamais l'humain ne comprendra l'univers  100%...
On a notre vision de l'univers qui s'approche de la vrit avec les avances scientifique.

----------


## fanmanga

> Oui ben avant de savoir tu cherches...
> Pour l'instant c'est la thorie qui colle le mieux.
> Mais en Histoire, en Science, il y a un truc gnial qu'on appelle "rvisionnisme" et a consiste  dire "en fait a ne marche pas comme on pensait que a marchait et voil les preuves".
> On croit quelque chose, jusqu' ce qu'on ait des preuves qui montrent qu'on avait tord.
> Les connaissances avancent.
> 
> Un jour il y aura peut tre des scientifiques qui vont dcouvrir les dtails qui manquent.
> Mais bon de toute faon, jamais l'humain ne comprendra l'univers  100%...
> On a notre vision de l'univers qui s'approche de la vrit avec les avances scientifique.


Ah la thorie de l'volution est enseign comme une thorie valide a 100% c'est ca que je n'aime pas. 
Et oui c'est une jolie thorie qui peux expliquer quelque details mais le tous et surtout la base de la vie n'est pas expliqu par cette thorie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah la thorie de l'volution est enseign comme une thorie valide a 100% c'est ca que je n'aime pas.


Dans l'expression "Thorie de l'volution" il y a le mot "Thorie", c'est donc qu'on reconnait que ce n'est pas certains  100%.

Le truc c'est qu'il n'y a pas 50 alternatives, ils ont pos le choix comme a :
- thorie de l'volution
- thorie crationniste
Et comme les pouvoirs occidentaux sont trs anti religions, c'est soit tu crois  la thorie de l'volution, soit t'es un dangereux extrmiste religieux.

En mme temps celui qui croit  la version de l'ancien testament, pense un peu n'importe quoi... Mais il bon il fait ce qu'il veut. Il a le droit de croire en ce qu'il veut, tant qu'il ne fait chier personne.
Mais si Dieu a tout cr, qui a cr Dieu ?
Ou alors on dit que Dieu est le Big Bang et on met tout le monde d'accord ^^

Normalement la thorie de l'volution va voluer, pour se rapprocher de la ralit, mais dans l'ensemble elle fonctionne pas mal.

----------


## onilink_

Dans l'ensemble elle fonctionne trs bien, et faut pas s'arrter a la thorie de darwin qui est dpasse depuis trs longtemps (chose que les crationnistes ont pas encore compris).
Maintenant on a la thorie synthtique de l'volution, et c'est une des thories scientifiques les plus solides qu'on ai, car elle est vrifie dans normment de domaines diffrents.





> C'est comme dire ta des pieces aller fait moi une voiture autonome mme si la nature a un infini de temps il n'arrivera jamais a faire une voiture sauf si il y a un crateur qui rassemble les bon morceaux et programe la voiture.


Non, si tu as un temps infinis tu pourra essayer toutes les combinaisons et tu auras une voiture un jour.
On s'loigne totalement de l'volution (puisqu'il ne s'agit pas d'un bte bruteforce, c'est pas pour rien qu'en informatique on a des algos dits "gntiques" bien plus efficaces) mais le truc marrant avec les combinaisons infinies, c'est que justement, tout peut en ressortir.

Petit exemple: https://libraryofbabel.info/
Tu y trouveras tous les textes que tu veux, pourtant il ne s'agit que d'une bibliothque qui rassemble toutes les combinaisons de lettres possibles, donc juste d'un gros boulgi boulga d'alatoire.


J'ai vraiment l'impression que les dtracteurs de la thorie synthtique de l'volution ne la comprennent juste pas.
J'avais vu une longue confrence, a la fin on monsieur tait outr et disait "non mais il faut arrter on ne descend pas du singe, je n'y crois pas un instant!!!!", sauf que le confrencier n'avait jamais parl de cela, et il a essay de lui expliquer plusieurs fois qu'on parlait juste d'anctre commun.

Bref, encore une fois, la thorie de l'volution n'essaye pas de tout expliquer, mais ce qu'elle explique est vrifi exprimentalement, thoriquement, et cela dans de nombreux domaines.
L'intelligent design a ct c'est pas tonnant qu'ils passent pour des illumins, leurs arguments principaux tant "c'est trop compliqu, a peut pas s'tre fait tout seul DONC c'est un tre intelligent qu'il l'a fait".
On est quand mme presque du niveau de "je ne comprend pas ce truc DONC aliens".

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'intelligent design a ct c'est pas tonnant qu'ils passent pour des illumins, leurs arguments principaux tant "c'est trop compliqu, a peut pas s'tre fait tout seul DONC c'est un tre intelligent qu'il l'a fait".


Je ne crois pas que ce soit a.
 mon avis lenvironnement influe l'individu qui porte un enfant et a dirige la mutation dans la bonne direction.

Je vais essayer de faire un exemple, imaginez qu'on soit il y a des centaines de milliers d'annes et qu'il y ait plusieurs annes froide, une femme enceinte va peut tre donner naissance  un enfant qui sera plus adapt au froid.
a ce serait de l'intelligent design, que le code gntique du bb se transforme pour mieux stocker le gras ou je sais pas.
Ce serait cool si a pouvait marcher comme a.
Bon en fait, des Homo Sapiens se sont reproduit avec des Nandertaliens et du coup les Homo Sapiens ont gagn des centaines de milliers d'annes d'volution grce au mtissage.
Les europens et les asiatiques ont toujours des traces de Nandertalien en eux et je trouve a trop cool.

Parce que la mutation chanceuse c'est ultra rare, alatoirement t'as infiniment plus de chance d'avoir une mutation ngative que positive.
La gntique a influence tout, ta morphologie, ta psychologie, ton organisme, etc.
Un chinois c'est pas un finlandais, ni physiquement, ni psychologiquement.
Un Sngalais a ne stock pas le gras comme un Inuit.

Moi je pense comme Pascal Poot.
Le gars il fait pousser des tomates, ses tomates produisent des grainent, qu'il replante et  chaque fois les plantes produitent par les graines sont plus adaptes aux conditions climatique local.
a c'est de l'intelligent design !



====
Hey mais attendez une seconde, a parle d'volution ici !
a me rappelle un sketch qui parle d'volution :

----------


## fanmanga

> Dans l'ensemble elle fonctionne trs bien, et faut pas s'arrter a la thorie de darwin qui est dpasse depuis trs longtemps (chose que les crationnistes ont pas encore compris).
> Maintenant on a la thorie synthtique de l'volution, et c'est une des thories scientifiques les plus solides qu'on ai, car elle est vrifie dans normment de domaines diffrents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non, si tu as un temps infinis tu pourra essayer toutes les combinaisons et tu auras une voiture un jour.
> On s'loigne totalement de l'volution (puisqu'il ne s'agit pas d'un bte bruteforce, c'est pas pour rien qu'en informatique on a des algos dits "gntiques" bien plus efficaces) mais le truc marrant avec les combinaisons infinies, c'est que justement, tout peut en ressortir.
> 
> ...


On a pas toutes les probabilits  sur notre univers il y a des lois physiques qui empchent l'existence de toutes les probabilits .

En tous cas pour moi la thorie de l'volution est non valide tant que on a pas vrifier par une expriences le passage d'inerte vers le vivant et le passage de l'unicellulaire au multicellulaire et les anomalies carts.

Et comme je dis les tests effectuer pour valider la thorie de l'volution ne tien pas compte de tout la varit de la vie.

Et je trouve decevont de dire que c'est une thorie valide a 100% a empche les humains de penser a autres thories qui peux expliquer tous mme la naissance de la vie une sorte de limitation intellectuelle.

----------


## onilink_

Je vais me rpter mais pour l'instant (peut tre que a voluera) elle ne dit pas comment la vie est apparue, mais comment "on passe d'tres basiques comme cet anctre de l'algue a un organisme plus complexe comme cet arbre".
Donc oui pour toi elle ne sera jamais valide, puisque tu veux lui faire dire des choses qu'elle ne dit pas.




> Je ne crois pas que ce soit a.
>  mon avis lenvironnement influe l'individu qui porte un enfant et a dirige la mutation dans la bonne direction.
> 
> Je vais essayer de faire un exemple, imaginez qu'on soit il y a des centaines de milliers d'annes et qu'il y ait plusieurs annes froide, une femme enceinte va peut tre donner naissance  un enfant qui sera plus adapt au froid.
> a ce serait de l'intelligent design, que le code gntique du bb se transforme pour mieux stocker le gras ou je sais pas.
> Ce serait cool si a pouvait marcher comme a.


Alors, a vrai dire tu es pas trs loign de la ralit, mme si c'est bien entendu plus complexe. Regarde du ct de l'pigntique.
En gros, d'une gnration a une autre, on pourra avoir une descendance plus adapte aux changements brusques de l'environnement (ex: une famine donnera une descendance plus robuste).
Par contre, a ne veut pas dire que c'est "intelligent" en soit, mais c'est un mcanisme qui optimise notre bagage gntique pour le moment ou on en aura besoin.

Il ne faut pas oublier qu'une grande partie de notre bagage gntique est "dormant" (ne s'exprime pas), mais il a des milliards d'annes d'volution derrire, c'est un peu comme la super boite a outils de la vie que l'on connat actuellement.

----------


## fanmanga

> Je vais me rpter mais pour l'instant (peut tre que a voluera) elle ne dit pas comment la vie est apparue, mais comment "on passe d'tres basiques comme cet anctre de l'algue a un organisme plus complexe comme cet arbre".
> Donc oui pour toi elle ne sera jamais valide, puisque tu veux lui faire dire des choses qu'elle ne dit pas.


Ah j'ai jamais vu une algue se transformer en arbre et toi? tu vas me dire que ca prend des milllions d'anns ,Vasy prend un grand nombre du microbes est fait les muti encore et encore comme ca tu raccourci le temps des millions d'anns a une ann t'aura jamais un organisme complexe a partir de ses microbes un microbe restra un microbe.

----------


## onilink_

> Ah j'ai jamais vu une algue se transformer en arbre et toi? tu vas me dire que ca prend des milllions d'anns ,Vasy prend un grand nombre du microbes est fait les muti encore et encore comme ca tu raccourci le temps des millions d'anns a une ann t'aura jamais un organisme complexe a partir de ses microbes un microbe restra un microbe.


Non, les microbes voluent, comme tous les organismes vivants.
C'est d'ailleurs un des plus gros problmes qui vont nous tomber dessus au niveau de la sant, de nombreux pathognes deviennent immuniss a nos antibiotiques, a cause de l'utilisation abondante et aussi de la ngligence de certains (si tu ne respectes pas la dure du traitement, tu vas laisser survivre les bactries les plus rsistantes, qui vont ensuite pouvoir donner naissance a de nouvelles gnrations plus difficiles a radiquer).

Petite dmo d'volution de bactrie sur plusieurs gnration, qui vont russir a passer les "barrires" antibiotiques de plus en plus fortes sur plusieurs gnrations:



Et lanctre des arbres que nous connaissons tait une espce d'algue, et oui, a a pris des milliards d'annes, rien ne se transforme d'un coup (mais y a eu des thories rates qui le pensaient, comme le transformisme).

----------


## fanmanga

> Non, les microbes voluent, comme tous les organismes vivants.
> C'est d'ailleurs un des plus gros problmes qui vont nous tomber dessus au niveau de la sant, de nombreux pathognes deviennent immuniss a nos antibiotiques, a cause de l'utilisation abondante et aussi de la ngligence de certains (si tu ne respectes pas la dure du traitement, tu vas laisser survivre les bactries les plus rsistantes, qui vont ensuite pouvoir donner naissance a de nouvelles gnrations plus difficiles a radiquer).
> 
> Petite dmo d'volution de bactrie sur plusieurs gnration, qui vont russir a passer les "barrires" antibiotiques de plus en plus fortes sur plusieurs gnrations:
> 
> 
> 
> Et lanctre des arbres que nous connaissons tait une espce d'algue, et oui, a a pris des milliards d'annes, rien ne se transforme d'un coup (mais y a eu des thories rates qui le pensaient, comme le transformisme).


Oui mais une bacterie par exemple il peux muti je suis d'accord mais j'ai jamais vu une bacterie se transformer a un autre type de cellules mme si les chantillons sont trs largues .

Ce que dis l'volution a oui ca marche mais ca se passe dans des millions d'anns mais on a rien vu.

----------


## onilink_

Ces bactries la deviennent justement d'autres bactries, capables de rsister a l'antibiotique.
Et la on est pourtant dans un laps de temps trs court. Imagine sur du long terme.

a prend des millions d'annes (voir plus) quand une caractristique n'existe pas.
Par exemple, l'apparition d'un organe complexe, tel que l'oeil, est pass par normment de stades plus ou moins primitifs.
T'as aussi la symtrie, le fait de pondre des oeufs ou non...

Mais la chose amusante justement, c'est qu'une fois qu'on a un caractre dans notre bagage gntique, il peut s'activer ou non, et donner des changements spectaculaires.
Sur quelques gnrations seulement, tu peux avoir des poulets nus, ou mme des poules avec des dents (un lointain anctre de la poule avant des dents).


Bref, que tu ne comprennes pas la thorie synthtique de l'volution c'est une chose, c'est extrmement complexe, il y a normment d'informations, de domaines... mais ne va pas dire que "la thorie de l'volution n'est pas valide" car tu ne la comprend pas.

----------


## fanmanga

> Ces bactries la deviennent justement d'autres bactries, capables de rsister a l'antibiotique.
> Et la on est pourtant dans un laps de temps trs court. Imagine sur du long terme.
> 
> a prend des millions d'annes (voir plus) quand une caractristique n'existe pas.
> Par exemple, l'apparition d'un organe complexe, tel que l'oeil, est pass par normment de stades plus ou moins primitifs.
> T'as aussi la symtrie, le fait de pondre des oeufs ou non...
> 
> Mais la chose amusante justement, c'est qu'une fois qu'on a un caractre dans notre bagage gntique, il peut s'activer ou non, et donner des changements spectaculaires.
> Sur quelques gnrations seulement, tu peux avoir des poulets nus, ou mme des poules avec des dents (un lointain anctre de la poule avant des dents).
> ...


Oui mais une bactrie reste une bactrie un poulet reste un poulet il ce transforme pas en espce trs diffrentes.

Tu me dis que il faut des millions d'anns pour y arriv mais si on a un chantillon trs largue comme les bacteries en peu minimiser le temps mais en observe que les bacteries restent toujours des bacteries.

----------


## onilink_

Justement, c'est la qu'est ton erreur. L'volution ce n'est pas un simple bruteforce, on n'essaye pas toutes les possibilits au hasard en gardant tout n'importe comment.
Seules les caractristiques utiles a la survie sont potentiellement slectionnes d'une gnration a une autre, les autres finissent gnralement par disparatre.

Et c'est pour cette raison que mme avec des milliards et des milliards de bactries, malgr le nombre de combinaisons, tu n'as pas un truc qui n'a rien a voir qui va apparatre d'un coup, car c'est progressif.

Par exemple, le tout premier anctre de lil tait une bte cellule photosensible. La crature pouvait donc "voir" le niveau de lumire uniquement, donc savoir si elle allait vers le haut (dans la mer, plus tu montes plus tu vois la lumire du jour), ou vers le bas. Et ce fut un avantage volutif considrable, donc au fil des gnrations, plus de cellules photosensibles sont apparues, jusqu'a donner un organe bien plus performant. Mais il y a eu normment de stades d'volutions, et mme de branches diffrentes.

Et le pire, c'est que lil humain est un gros rat dans tout a.
En effet lil est adapt a la vision sous marine, a la base. Donc mme s'il a eu des millions d'annes d'volution ensuite, il souffre encore de ce "bagage".
Sans parler du fait qu'il est foutu a l'envers: https://i.imgur.com/OmA5LZT.png (source dans la vido tout en bas a 27:58 )

Bref, l'volution cherche pas a faire dans le "design intelligent", c'est un processus automatique, sans "intelligence", et totalement relatif (une caractristique n'est pas forcment utile partout, donc un avantage volutif dans une rgion peut tre un dsavantage dans une autre).

Si a tintresse il y a une confrence en franais ici, trs bien foutu (comme presque toutes les confrences du mardi de l'espace des sciences):



Edit:
Ah et j'ai retrouv ce dont je parlait pour l'oeil, autre confrence trs interessante:


C'est vers 27:58

----------


## fanmanga

> Justement, c'est la qu'est ton erreur. L'volution ce n'est pas un simple bruteforce, on n'essaye pas toutes les possibilits au hasard en gardant tout n'importe comment.
> Seules les caractristiques utiles a la survie sont potentiellement slectionnes d'une gnration a une autre, les autres finissent gnralement par disparatre.
> 
> Et c'est pour cette raison que mme avec des milliards et des milliards de bactries, malgr le nombre de combinaisons, tu n'as pas un truc qui n'a rien a voir qui va apparatre d'un coup, car c'est progressif.
> 
> Par exemple, le tout premier anctre de lil tait une bte cellule photosensible. La crature pouvait donc "voir" le niveau de lumire uniquement, donc savoir si elle allait vers le haut (dans la mer, plus tu montes plus tu vois la lumire du jour), ou vers le bas. Et ce fut un avantage volutif considrable, donc au fil des gnrations, plus de cellules photosensibles sont apparues, jusqu'a donner un organe bien plus performant. Mais il y a eu normment de stades d'volutions, et mme de branches diffrentes.
> 
> Et le pire, c'est que lil humain est un gros rat dans tout a.
> En effet lil est adapt a la vision sous marine, a la base. Donc mme s'il a eu des millions d'annes d'volution ensuite, il souffre encore de ce "bagage".
> ...


Oui mais un simple bruteforce donne tous les tats en acclr en dois pas attendre des millions d'anne pour voir des mutations et la selection naturel.
Bref on a le mme resulat  que les mutations et la selection naturel et le resulat avec les bacteries montre que les bacteries reste des bacteries .

----------


## Invit

J'aimerais savoir le nombre de personnes qui prennent le temps d'couter intgralement les vidos de plus de 2 minutes dans ce fil...  ::whistle:: 
Celles de plus d'une heure, j'imagine que l'on est proche de 0.

----------


## onilink_

Ou de lire les messages en entier dj  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> Ou de lire les messages en entier dj


Oui, parce que certains sont gratins  un point que je n'imaginais pas possible mais, si si, il y a des cadors, ici !

----------


## Ryu2000

> En effet lil est adapt a la vision sous marine, a la base. Donc mme s'il a eu des millions d'annes d'volution ensuite, il souffre encore de ce "bagage".


Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est une souffrance, nos larmes font que les yeux se retrouvent dans un milieu marin et tout ce passe bien.
Est-ce qu'il y a des animaux qui ont des yeux sec ?
Les yeux hrit du monde marin c'est une caractristiques qu'on partage avec beaucoup despces il me semble.




> L'volution ce n'est pas un simple bruteforce, on n'essaye pas toutes les possibilits au hasard en gardant tout n'importe comment.
> Seules les caractristiques utiles a la survie sont potentiellement slectionnes d'une gnration a une autre, les autres finissent gnralement par disparatre.
> (...)
> Bref, l'volution cherche pas a faire dans le "design intelligent", c'est un processus automatique, sans "intelligence"


D'aprs moi si ce n'est pas du brutforce, c'est intelligent.

----------


## mm_71

> Oui, parce que certains sont gratins  un point que je n'imaginais pas possible mais, si si, il y a des cadors, ici !


Faut envoyer le fil de discussion aux ET's, ils ne s'en relveront pas !

----------


## onilink_

> D'aprs moi si ce n'est pas du brutforce, c'est intelligent.


Le problme, c'est que intelligent, a part du principe que quelqu'un (d'intelligent) tire les ficelles.
Hors tout laisse a penser qu''un "algo" (si on faisait l'analogie avec l'informatique) terriblement mal optimis (bruteforce), a fait merger a un "algo" bien plus efficace (algo gntique) quand on est pass de la fameuse soupe primitive a quelque chose de plus concret. A partir de ce moment, c'est plutt logique que ce qui est "plus rapide et efficace" va prendre la main. Je suppose que le bruteforce fait encore effet, mais a bien moindre chelle.

Et mme si on a pas encore de preuves (ou sinon je suis pas a jour, mais en tout cas on commenais  avoir pas mal de pistes quand j'avais regard), on se doute des conditions initiales et des mcanismes.
Je pense mme que quand on aura un peu plus de puissance informatique, et les bonnes ides, on pourra faire une simulation de cette mergence.
Une universit a bien russi a crer avida (chose qui a nerv pas mal de crationniste vu que a fonctionne un peu trop bien  ::mrgreen:: )
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avida_(logiciel)




> Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est une souffrance, nos larmes font que les yeux se retrouvent dans un milieu marin et tout ce passe bien.
> Est-ce qu'il y a des animaux qui ont des yeux sec ?
> Les yeux hrit du monde marin c'est une caractristiques qu'on partage avec beaucoup despces il me semble.


Oh rien de terrible, on voit juste beaucoup moins bien que ce qui aurait t possible sinon.
En fait quand je parle de milieu marin, c'est pas l'humidit de souvenir le soucis, mais l'indice de rfraction et la frquence perue par nos rcepteurs (si je me souviens bien, mais tout est dans les confrences du dessus).

Sans compter le fait que nos rcepteurs soient a l'envers et que des vaisseaux sanguins passent par dessus font qu'on voit flou sur la priphrie assez rapidement.
En effet les vaisseaux sanguins laissent un lger espace au centre de l'oeil (la ou on voit net), mais si on pouvait "refaire" lil, en le mettant a l'endroit, on pourrait voir net de partout, et de manire encore plus prcise.

----------


## jadu29

*JE* suis dj sur terre !

Et JE*JE*  ne veux rien dtruire !

Les humains sont trop drles !  ::calim2::

----------

